# Roger Huerta street fight vid



## Darth Gonzaga

I just saw this on another forum and thought some one here may want to see it. Some guy knocks out this woman and Huerta makes him pay. It is a beautiful thing. Much respect to Huerta.

http://www.tmz.com/videos


----------



## limba

*Roger Huerta involved in street brawl - KOs big dude*

http://www.tmz.com/2010/08/04/ex-ufc-star-in-bloody-street-fight-roger-huerta-austin-texas-video/



> 27-year-old Huerta -- who was once featured on the cover of Sports Illustrated -- was in front of a bar in Austin around 2 AM on Saturday morning ... when some other people began fighting. Roger was near the scuffle ... when he saw one of the men involved punch a female who was standing near the ruckus.
> 
> Once Huerta sees the woman collapse to the ground -- he instantly tries to confront the attacker saying, "You just punched a f**kin' girl."
> 
> Moments later, Huerta takes off his shirt ... slams his hat to the ground ... and rushes after the man.
> 
> Chaos ensues and people scramble after the fighters, blocking the camera -- but seconds later ... a shirtless Huerta can be seen finishing his attack on the other man ... who is sprawled out on the street.
> 
> People rush in to aid the bloody man on the ground -- who eventually gets off the pavement -- as Huerta walks away from the battle ground.
> 
> Austin PD tells TMZ that officers were called to the scene -- but so far, no arrests have been made.
> 
> Huerta's manager tells us, "I have not spoken to Roger yet about this incident, but I can say that it's in his nature to be very protective of women."



Good for him!
I like Huerta and the fact he KO'd some retard for hitting a woman - i respect him even more!
WAR Roger!!!

Link to the video:
http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=06122435-fea9-4358-91eb-330a87db4f24


----------



## Calibretto9

Wow! Part of me says it's dumb for a fighter to go off on some normal dude (he could get harsher punishment), but the other half of me says good for him.


----------



## Toxic

Huerta rapidly dropped him to this isn't a long fight the timing is breif between him going after the guy they dissapeer, buddy is on the ground.


----------



## Uchaaa

This video sucks. I see nothing of the fight.


----------



## Darth Gonzaga

Yeah, it would have been nice to see him actually make contact with the guys face, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## EVERLOST

You know there are moments when a woman needs to be ut in here place, but when you are a huge MFer like that guy was and you cheap shot anybody esp a tiny woman then you deserve wht you get. I always liked Roger, wish he would come back


----------



## chinwaggler

The video is complete shit you don't see anything. Besides, whatever the reason, UFC fighters shouldn't fight outside the Octagon.


----------



## Calibretto9

Like I said in the other thread in General, part of me thinks that was foolish of him, but the other part of me says good for him. He's going to get judged harshly though by the courts. Trained cage fighter beating the mess out of some guy who was running from him? Yeeouch. Plus, it doesn't even look like he messed up the dude who hit the woman.


----------



## oldfan

This is why I love MMAF, I don't have to got to places like tmz and all the others unless it's worth it. Thanks:thumbsup:

I hope Roger effed him up. That video of the guy hitting the girl will save Roger's ass. No charges, no law suits, no harm no foul.

Go Roger!


----------



## Żołdak

I hate to play the devil's advocate here, but I am almost certain Huerta will face legal charges for that. While it may have been deserved and very satisfying, I do know that when you treat another human being's head like a soccer ball, it's not well received by authorities, no matter what happened prior. That guy was gone. I wouldn't be surprised if Huerta killed him.


----------



## Pound&Mound

Pretty sure he KO'd the other guy and bloodied his face up. haha good stuff.


----------



## Żołdak

Calibretto9 said:


> Like I said in the other thread in General, part of me thinks that was foolish of him, but the other part of me says good for him. He's going to get judged harshly though by the courts. Trained cage fighter beating the mess out of some guy who was running from him? Yeeouch. Plus, it doesn't even look like he messed up the dude who hit the woman.


He knocked the guy down, soccer kicked his head, and then stomped on him before being subdued. Like I said, this could be a VERY serious incident.


----------



## seed60

> Much respect to Huerta.


x2 Hopefully he doesn't get charged.

The guy got what he deserved.

Mama always a said "you don't hit girls".


----------



## fullcontact

Żołdak;1236569 said:


> He knocked the guy down, soccer kicked his head, and then stomped on him before being subdued. Like I said, this could be a VERY serious incident.


How do you know what happened? I could only see Huerta stomping a guy.


Nevertheless, one stomp by a pro MMA fighter to an unarmed man lying on the ground is too much. He should just have beat the guy up with a few punches.

Would have enjoyed to see that.


----------



## The Horticulturist

Yikes, Huerta is a spicy guy to get in a tustle with, let alone a Huerta who may be a little drunk, not cutting weight, and has a 5 girl entourage to impress.


He loves women, he would never dare let a man get away with that.


He's easily in my top 5 all time favorites. I hope he doesn't get in trouble.


----------



## limba

I am 100% behind Huerta on this one!
Even if they say it's not normal for a professional fighter to use his skills against normal people.
But it's not normal for a 220lbs+ man (maybe even more) to punch a woman like that.
That's just a retarded act. 
Damn coward was running scared as hell when Huerta approached him.

Congratulations Roger! Once again!


----------



## UrbanBounca

chinwaggler said:


> The video is complete shit you don't see anything. Besides, whatever the reason, UFC fighters shouldn't fight outside the Octagon.


You're right, but too bad Huerta is no longer with the UFC.

_*Edit:* After watching the video, Roger was defending a woman. No, you can't legally beat on someone, but Roger did what any man in his situation should've done._


----------



## Hawndo

Man I really like Huerta and think that was great and very respectable. Well done Roger.

That being said he is in BIG trouble, soccer kicking and stomping someone unconscious gets you in trouble, when you have history as a great MMA and UFC fighter, that lands you in deep shit.


----------



## limba

Darth Gonzaga said:


> I just saw this on another forum and thought some one here may want to see it. Some guy knocks out this woman and Huerta makes him pay. It is a beautiful thing. Much respect to Huerta.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/videos


HAHA!
I've started a different thread on the same subject, in the Smacktalk Section, at the same time (1 minute later maybe).
I will say this again.
Professional fighters shouldn't use their skills against untrained, unskilled people. But sometimes, from time to time, a douche like this one comes along and askes for it.
Congratulations Roger!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dakota?

Lol, i bet that guy was like get away from me you little ******.... then he got cleaned out.

Good for Roger


----------



## box

Major props to Roger on this one. I have zero respect for any scum that would hit a woman, no matter what she said. He'll take the punishment like a man, and hopefully the judge sees it was 100% justified, and yes, it was justified. The dude cold cocked a female from behind.


----------



## SideWays222

Im with Roger 100% here... and it isnt like Roger was picking on some dude half his size for no reason. That black dude was a huge fuc and to top it off side blinded a girl. What Huerta did is an amazing thing to see. People dont stick up for others enough anymore.. its always pretending like they didnt see it.

Huerta if i could id buy you beer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calibretto9

Żołdak;1236569 said:


> He knocked the guy down, soccer kicked his head, and then stomped on him before being subdued. Like I said, this could be a VERY serious incident.


Yeah, I agree with you 100%. I'm not saying he didn't mess SOME guy up. He just didn't mess the RIGHT guy up. The dude who hits the woman is in an orange shirt. When the camera comes back to Huerta getting off a downed victim, the dude is not wearing an orange shirt and a dude in an orange shirt is running off.

It looks like Huerta beat the mess out of the wrong guy, or at least some guy who tried to help his friend.

Either way, I respect Huerta standing up for people who need help, but you can't go around pulverizing people. Call the cops, protect the woman from further harm, and let the dude do serious time. You can't go around dispensing street justice.


----------



## Mirage445

That guy really had it coming, good on ya Roger.

I'm extremely glad that the camera man caught the first part of the video, I can't imagine what would happen to Roger if the video just had him just chasing and beating up someone.


----------



## Calibretto9

box said:


> Major props to Roger on this one. I have zero respect for any scum that would hit a woman, no matter what she said. He'll take the punishment like a man, and hopefully the judge sees it was 100% justified, and yes, it was justified. The dude cold cocked a female from behind.


I agree the dude deserved it, but still, that's not how society works. 

And to those who said "defending the woman" - that wasn't defense. That was revenge. When a dude is literally running away, what is there to defend against? Getting in between the guy and her, and using physical force (aka whipping ass) to keep her away = defense. Chasing a dude down and curb stomping him? Revenge.


----------



## vilify

Roger's going to jail. he'll have all the time of his life lifting weights and getting into scuffles with men.


----------



## SideWays222

Calibretto9 said:


> Yeah, I agree with you 100%. I'm not saying he didn't mess SOME guy up. He just didn't mess the RIGHT guy up. The dude who hits the woman is in an orange shirt. When the camera comes back to Huerta getting off a downed victim, the dude is not wearing an orange shirt and a dude in an orange shirt is running off.
> 
> It looks like Huerta beat the mess out of the wrong guy, or at least some guy who tried to help his friend.
> 
> Either way, I respect Huerta standing up for people who need help, but you can't go around pulverizing people. Call the cops, protect the woman from further harm, and let the dude do serious time. You can't go around dispensing street justice.


He messed the right guy up. The dude with the orange/yellow shirt takes the shirt of and fights Roger in a undershirt. You can clearly see his friend over him later in the video. Roger put the beating to the guy who knocked out the girl.

Good man Roger.


----------



## Freiermuth

Calibretto9 said:


> I agree the dude deserved it, but still, that's not how society works.
> 
> And to those who said "defending the woman" - that wasn't defense. That was revenge. When a dude is literally running away, what is there to defend against? Getting in between the guy and her, and using physical force (aka whipping ass) to keep her away = defense. Chasing a dude down and curb stomping him? Revenge.


That's called justice


----------



## Mirage445

Freiermuth said:


> That's called justice


I can't help but feel good now.

It's nice to see someone pay for doing something so terrible.

It's one thing to sucker punch a guy, it's another thing if he's also smaller than you....AND ANOTHER thing if it's a Woman.

I hope that guy gets some good time too...and hope that either Dana or the guy who owns Bellator bails Huerta out.


----------



## Calibretto9

Freiermuth said:


> That's called justice


Sounds cool and macho and all, but what happens when that dude's friend is packing a piece and starts firing into a crowd to protect his buddy because Huerta is chasing them down like a mad dog? Then this whole thing rolls out of control.

I agree the dude deserved it (and as was pointed out in another post, I'm glad the right guy got jacked up). I agree that the "macho" in me would have wanted to do that too. But the fact is again, there's a reason laws/rules are in place the way they are. I hope Huerta gets off, but if that dude wants to press charges, he's likely to be screwed.


----------



## gosuu

This is justice in it's purest form. You cheap shot a girl as hard as you can, 2 seconds later you've got El Matador stomping your head into the asphalt rofl. He'll probably go to court but if the judge has a wife or has ever had any significant other, they'll probably understand that this dude was the douchebag of douchebags and probably just have Huerta pay a small fine. Maybe this girl was bitch but unless she was physically trying to kill you or did something terrible to your family, I personally can't justify hitting a chick. I've wanted to hit girls many times because let's face it, there's a lot of dumb broads out there, but you never actually pull the trigger.


----------



## suniis

I too am afraid that Huerta will be getting into serious trouble soon.

No, a man should never (exceptional situations apart) hit a woman.

Yes, Huerta excercised revenge, street justice on the guy.
That is not tolerated, and not tolerable.

To top it off, the authorities will give him a harsher punishment because he is a professional fighter...

All in all, people will remember him giving the dude what he deserved.

I'm afraid a jury will remember a trained cage fighter kicking a downed guy in the head at a bar/club...


----------



## SideWays222

> 27-year-old Huerta -- who was once featured on the cover of Sports Illustrated -- was in front of a bar in Austin around 2 AM on Saturday morning ... when some other people began fighting. Roger was near the scuffle ... when he saw one of the men involved punch a female who was standing near the ruckus.
> 
> Once Huerta sees the woman collapse to the ground -- he instantly tries to confront the attacker saying, "You just punched a f**kin' girl."
> 
> Moments later, Huerta takes off his shirt ... slams his hat to the ground ... and rushes after the man.
> 
> Chaos ensues and people scramble after the fighters, blocking the camera -- but seconds later ... a shirtless Huerta can be seen finishing his attack on the other man ... who is sprawled out on the street.
> 
> People rush in to aid the bloody man on the ground -- who eventually gets off the pavement -- as Huerta walks away from the battle ground.
> 
> Austin PD tells TMZ that officers were called to the scene -- but so far, no arrests have been made.
> 
> Huerta's manager tells us, "I have not spoken to Roger yet about this incident, but I can say that it's in his nature to be very protective of women."


Haha i love the managers response.


----------



## AstroBouncer

Wasn't Huerta one of the guys Dana brought on that TV show talking about how bad street fighting was awhile back? Or was that just Florian and Forrest? 

Anyway I agree with a lot of whats already been said. The guy deserved it, but I cant help but think a jury will go hard on him. At least to make an example that professional fighters cant be doing stuff like this.


----------



## DJ Syko

that guy deserved everything he got and he should get 5-10 years in jail also for hitting a woman, the *****, and hopefully he gets what he deserves in jail too.


----------



## Hawndo

EDIT- wow somehow missed there was third page, never mind this post.


----------



## Abrissbirne

Hahahaha look at the wiki Page:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Huerta

EPIC WIN- Boston Streets


----------



## AmdM

Oh shit, im almost crying right now of all the respect i just gained for Roger Huerta.
If more people were like this this kind of shit (Huge man beating a woman) wouldn t be happening.

Roger Huerta. You got all my suport in this matter.
You´re all about respect.


----------



## lvkyle

seriously all of you who say he shouldn't have done that the guy was running away blah blah blah need to pull your head out of your liberal smug ass and take a look around in the real world for a change.

That HUGE ******* black dude just gave a 100 lb women a serious concusion knocking her cold out. At that time that black man was assuaulting people in a crowd with deadly weapons "his fists". The black guy might be drunk/crazy, and if no one stops him he might hit/kill someone else. 

Roger did what most people should do, solve the ******* problem because the police probably wont. Yeah the police were called, but guess what, Ive witnessed many street fights where the police never showed up.

If there were more videos of douchbags getting killed after they beat down 100 lb females then there would be less douchbags willing to risk cold clocking a girl.

This is how society really works. Eye for an eye. **** that guy I only wish roger wasn't named in the video and he stomped that dudes head in until he died. That peice of shit is no longer needed in any society / world that I want to live in.

And to all you smug liberal "the court is going to punish him" jackasses, maybe if fucktard people like you didn't have a smug ass opinion about the court charging him and instead step up and support the man for doing the right thing the court would rule in his favor. Now **** off.


----------



## suniis

Abrissbirne said:


> Hahahaha look at the wiki Page:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Huerta
> 
> EPIC WIN- Boston Streets


LOL!!:thumb02:


----------



## Freiermuth

Calibretto9 said:


> Sounds cool and macho and all, but what happens when that dude's friend is packing a piece and starts firing into a crowd to protect his buddy because Huerta is chasing them down like a mad dog? Then this whole thing rolls out of control.
> 
> I agree the dude deserved it (and as was pointed out in another post, I'm glad the right guy got jacked up). I agree that the "macho" in me would have wanted to do that too. But the fact is again, there's a reason laws/rules are in place the way they are. I hope Huerta gets off, but if that dude wants to press charges, he's likely to be screwed.


When a dude feels its OK to run up and clobber a chick, the situation is already out of control. That's when lines need to be drawn and people with good/normal values stand up and set people straight....but yes, Huerta is a little crazy to do that with the potential that someone had a gun. I'm not a big vigilante/revenge fan either, but since he did it and nothing else went out of control, thumbs up to Roger.

What do you think the law would have done in that situation? I think the cops would have drug him in and did up the report, but after the paperwork settles, its unlikely he would have had any substantial fine/jail-time/etc.


----------



## Abrissbirne

That video was o ******* awesome 
Try not to hit random people in front of a ufc fighter nxt time plz


----------



## Calibretto9

The good thing for Huerta is that if this guy sees the video, he'll be hesitant to press charges because the video also shows him assaulting a woman. So there's a chance the guy just tries to sweep the whole thing under the rug.


----------



## Thelegend

wow.......just wow......
dumb move by huerta chasing after the guy, punk move by dude puching girl in the back of the head, lol to the guy who tried to get the sucker puch in on the big dude while heuta and him squared off, as if roger huerta needs help in a fight.

that said roger is gonna come off worse imo. once the dude tried to run away chasing him down was such a bad move, stomping him when he was down was really bad. what i dont get is, if youre going to attack the guy for hitting that girl. why the F**K do you talk him up and then scrap. anybody sees that and says hes in the wrong.

that big dude would have got his either way, why get into something like that with so much to lose? Oh well, you know huerta is getting sued.

on another note WTF, thats just gonna throw MMA back what, four years, maybe six? it will never get into NYC at this rate.

Oh and before i forget, i know boxers have to carry a liscence saying thier hands are deadly weapons and they cant hit anyone unless directly threatened or whatever. do MMA guys have the same? cause all those blows would count as being hit with a deadly weapon and that would mean Huerta's life is officially screwed.


----------



## AmdM

Calibretto9 said:


> The good thing for Huerta is that if this guy sees the video, he'll be hesitant to press charges because the video also shows him assaulting a woman. So there's a chance the guy just tries to sweep the whole thing under the rug.


Don´t know about there, but here in Portugal agression is a public offense and the prosecutor can present charges without the victims complaint.
Hopefully the prosecutor will just think that the guy had it coming and do nothing about it!


----------



## Calibretto9

AmdM said:


> Don´t know about there, but here in Portugal agression is a public offense and the prosecutor can present charges without the victims complaint.
> Hopefully the prosecutor will just think that the guy had it coming and do nothing about it!


Hmm, that may be true here in the States as well. I'm not sure to be honest.


----------



## Hawndo

lvkyle said:


> And to all you smug liberal "the court is going to punish him" jackasses, maybe if fucktard people like you didn't have a smug ass opinion about the court charging him and instead step up and support the man for doing the right thing the court would rule in his favor. Now **** off.


Like it or not he is going to get punished. I completely agree with what he done, dude should get a medal but he won't. 

Just to reiterate, despite what we do he is IS going to get punished because he;


went after a guy who was running away
Is a trained top tier MMA fighter
stomped his head whilst he was unconscious on the ground.

Like it or not that doesn't fly in court, no matter what the circumstances. On of my relatives got done after he jumped in to stop two guys beating on his friend, stomped a guy in the head, had to pay him a fine.

*And trust me; if there was anyway to support him I would.*


----------



## AmdM

Thelegend said:


> that big dude would have got his either way, why get into something like that with so much to lose? Oh well, you know huerta is getting sued.


Because if you don´t you are gonna look in the mirror and see a coward. 
People must begin to be pro-active for our fu**in world to get better!


----------



## Abrissbirne

Would have done the same, i say **** em. If this dude hits a woman why shouldnt he face someone equal?
He shouldnt get sued but get a medal imo. The other guy would never learn his lesson, with that he will allways remember what to do and what not.


----------



## box

How often do you get the chance to catch people in the act doing wrong? If you caught someone stealing your truck in front of you, would you say, "oh, let me call the cops and see if they can work this out for me." Or would you rush him, beat the daylights out of him, and solve the problem?

Certain cases of street justice are just that, justice. This guy had the nerve to KO a chic in a crowd, shows he has no respect and never will unless Curb stomped. I will never change my mind on this, Roger Huerta did what I would love to do. It's not like we burn criminals alive like in south america....


----------



## Thelegend

AmdM said:


> Because if you don´t you are gonna look in the mirror and see a coward.
> People must begin to be pro-active for our fuckin world to get better!


how is being smart being a coward? look, its the internet so believe me or not I've been in a few street-fights and avoiding one at times is not being a coward. the guy is running, Huerta is a popular MMA fighter, trained to fight people. you saw the rest of that post right? there's a reason pro boxers hands are looked at as deadly weapons, you can kill someone in a street fight since that guy is not trained to take a hit and you are trained to dish them out.

i know people are gonna be on both sides with this but i like what Huerta did, i just think with that much to loose you hesitate to get in a fight when you know you can hurt the guy.


----------



## Mirage445

Thelegend said:


> how is being smart being a coward? look, its the internet so believe me or not I've been in a few street-fights and avoiding one at times is not being a coward. the guy is running, Huerta is a popular MMA fighter, trained to fight people. you saw the rest of that post right? there's a reason pro boxers hands are looked at as deadly weapons, you can kill someone in a street fight since that guy is not trained to take a hit and you are trained to dish them out.
> 
> i know people are gonna be on both sides with this but i like what Huerta did, i just think with that much to loose you hesitate to get in a fight when you know you can hurt the guy.


YEAH!! YOU TELL EM!!

I mean, it's not like a 220+ lb in shape man can kill a 100lb female by sucker punching her and knocking her out. :sarcastic12:


----------



## AmdM

Thelegend said:


> how is being smart being a coward?


It´s cause there are things that matter more than you (or i). It´s all about values and putting yourself in front of those values or not.
I would call taht way of thinking being a selfish coward.

p.s. I´ve been in a few street fights.
I´ve gotten severely beaten for defending a friend against 6 or 7 dudes.
I´ve gotten beaten for preventing a gang from stealing a 10 yo kid soccer jersey.

Was it the smart thing to do? NOOOOO
Do i feel good about it? Yes


----------



## Thelegend

Mirage445 said:


> YEAH!! YOU TELL EM!!
> 
> I mean, it's not like a 220+ lb in shape man can kill a 100lb female by sucker punching her and knocking her out. :sarcastic12:


:sarcastic12: i dont think you understand what i was responding to but whatever:confused05:

to AMDM- if huerta had come up swinging right after i'd see it differently. but it looks like he talks to the guy then proceeds to square up for a fight. you see my way of thinking as being a coward? fine. hey i cant make you think different and i never said the guy did not deserve it. if it was me? no talk, just fight, that's it. but see im not a trained fighter, and that's what i think will get Huerta in trouble in the end.


----------



## Jason12

Hawndo said:


> Like it or not he is going to get punished. I completely agree with what he done, dude should get a medal but he won't.
> 
> Just to reiterate, despite what we do he is IS going to get punished because he;
> 
> 
> went after a guy who was running away
> *[*]Is a trained top tier MMA fighter*
> stomped his head whilst he was unconscious on the ground.
> 
> Like it or not that doesn't fly in court, no matter what the circumstances. On of my relatives got done after he jumped in to stop two guys beating on his friend, stomped a guy in the head, had to pay him a fine.
> 
> *And trust me; if there was anyway to support him I would.*


This is the big one. Im not positive but im pretty sure anything he did to the guy would be considered assault with a deadly weapon. Its unfortunate that it got recorded because you only see him kicking the guy when hes clearly not defending himself anymore....looks bad.



lvkyle said:


> seriously all of you who say he shouldn't have done that the guy was running away blah blah blah need to pull your head out of your liberal smug ass and take a look around in the real world for a change.
> 
> That HUGE ******* black dude just gave a 100 lb women a serious concusion knocking her cold out. At that time that black man was assuaulting people in a crowd with deadly weapons "his fists". The black guy might be drunk/crazy, and if no one stops him he might hit/kill someone else.
> 
> Roger did what most people should do, solve the ******* problem because the police probably wont. Yeah the police were called, but guess what, Ive witnessed many street fights where the police never showed up.
> 
> If there were more videos of douchbags getting killed after they beat down 100 lb females then there would be less douchbags willing to risk cold clocking a girl.
> 
> This is how society really works. Eye for an eye. **** that guy I only wish roger wasn't named in the video and he stomped that dudes head in until he died. That peice of shit is no longer needed in any society / world that I want to live in.
> 
> And to all you smug liberal "the court is going to punish him" jackasses, maybe if fucktard people like you didn't have a smug ass opinion about the court charging him and instead step up and support the man for doing the right thing the court would rule in his favor. Now **** off.


I dont think youll find anybody that disagrees but unfortunately "street logic" doesnt really apply in the eyes of the law. Laws state that Huerta should be given some sort of punishment...lets just hope common sense prevails.


----------



## mickkelly12

**** everyone in this thread hating on Huerta, when a man does that to a woman he deserves to get fuked up my hats off to Huerta for having the sack to do it


----------



## Leed

A part of me thinks "good job, Roger", but the other part thinks that soccer kicking and stomping was too much. I don't know, I just find kicking a grounded opponent in a street fight brutal. He kinda deserved it, but I'd prefer a few punches instead of the soccer kick. It's funny though that the guy was 200+lbs (I didn't see the video, but from the reply's, I understood that he was somewhat around that weight).


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Yeah, Im torn here.
I like what he did, but respectable thing would've been to call the police and just stood beside the lady and made sure the guy didnt try to hit her again.

What would I have done If I was Huerta? Probably the same thing, atleast If I had alcohol In me and knew the woman who was attacked.


----------



## The Horticulturist

Meh, a fine is no biggie. He will get tons of positive press and some appearances for this. Not to mention the amount of mentions he will get on top of that. They will be flashing his old SI cover on the news, and it will make him a bigger star for the UFC to bring back. It absolutely won't be as bad as some people are saying it could be.

Make no mistake, bully beatdown is a-calling. Huerta has nothing to worry about at all, as the footage is there for everyone to see. 

As far as I'm concerned, give the guy a mask and a cape and set him loose every night.


----------



## SideWays222

What Huerta did i wish more people would do. Too many people have the "Look the other way its none of our business" Attitude. I really cant stand it... i had a broken hand and 20min later i went and tried to help my friend out. At the end of the day these are my friends and fellow human beings. She has a father and a mother who/when they see this video probably felt worse then they ever have in their lives. The black dude who looks like 230 pounds could have easily don't permanent damage to this women. Roger Huerta just won me over as a HUGE fan.. i always liked him but now il order every fight he has just to support him. What Roger did was incredible and i only hope that more UFC fighters OR Anyone else for that matter would do. But seeing as how there was a huge crowd there and no one did a damn thing except Huerta shows how messed up our society is. It doesnt take an UFC fighter to take that guy on.. it could have been a couple of average people and they still could have done what Huerta did. I only wish more people were like Huerta.. it really is a sight for sore eyes seeing that there is still people out there that care.

Kudos to you Huerta.

I just found this. Anyone who agrees with huertas actions ADD THIS.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Roger-Huerta-a-knight-in-shining-armour/140117439354205?ref=ts&v=wall


----------



## marcthegame

See i'm not going to judge, the dude hitting the lady may be justify but he is wrong. Huerta did the right thing but he is also wrong. Two wrongs don't make a right but I think the fact that the dude hit a girl will take a hit. This is a major blow to MMA since the dude locked KO when Huerta stomp his face in.


----------



## Mirage445

SideWays222 said:


> What Huerta did i wish more people would do. Too many people have the "Look the other way its none of our business" Attitude. I really cant stand it... i had a broken hand and 20min later i went and tried to help my friend out. At the end of the day these are my friends and fellow human beings. She has a father and a mother who/when they see this video probably felt worse then they ever have in their lives. The black dude who looks like 230 pounds could have easily don't permanent damage to this women. Roger Huerta just won me over as a HUGE fan.. i always liked him but now il order every fight he has just to support him. What Roger did was incredible and i only hope that more UFC fighters OR Anyone else for that matter would do. But seeing as how there was a huge crowd there and no one did a damn thing except Huerta shows how messed up our society is. It doesnt take an UFC fighter to take that guy on.. it could have been a couple of average people and they still could have done what Huerta did. I only wish more people were like Huerta.. it really is a sight for sore eyes seeing that there is still people out there that care.
> 
> Kudos to you Huerta.
> 
> I just found this. Anyone who agrees with huertas actions ADD THIS.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Roger-Huerta-a-knight-in-shining-armour/140117439354205?ref=ts&v=wall


Got my support.


----------



## Kasporelli

If I was the fat guy. I would just avoid the whole thing. He's gonna get charged too, for knocking a girl out, fedor style.


----------



## marcthegame

I support what he did but him being a pro fighter and this would land him in jail.


----------



## AmdM

*Dana White on Roger Huerta street fight. Also What Roger Huerta has to say about it!*












> Dana tells TMZ, "In no way do I condone street fighting, but when a guy puts his hands on a woman he deserves to be knocked the f*ck out. Good for Roger."


Source

Roger Huerta street fight vid thread


Get him back Dana, pay him the big bucks
____________________________________________________________

Bruce buffer also had something to say via his twitter



> Congrats to Roger Huerta 4 being a man n taking care of business after seeing a man KO a woman in Austin, TX n then KO'g the A-Hole! Solid!


Source

Here his the video, firstly released on TMZ






___________________________________________________________________________________

Roger Huerta has come out and talked about it:



> Roger Huerta on Street Fight - 'I Got the Better of Him'
> 
> 
> 8/5/2010 10:01 AM PDT by TMZ Staff
> 
> TMZ just spoke with Roger Huerta -- the former UFC fighter involved in a bloody street fight in Texas this weekend -- who tells us he only got violent ... after the other guy swung at him.
> 
> 
> In a phone conversation just moments ago, Huerta told us he tried to remain calm early Saturday morning when he watched some random "huge guy" punch a girl in the head in the middle of the street ... explaining, “I just don’t think that it's right to hit a woman. Period.”
> 
> Huerta tells us, "I approached the man calmly and said, “Do you know what you just did? You just knocked out this girl."
> 
> But Huerta claims the other guy responded, "F*ck you, f*ck these bitches, I'll knock out any f*ckin' bitch that I wanna f*ckin' knock out, I’ll knock your f*cking bitch ass out.”
> 
> Huerta added, "... and as he's saying this, he's taking off his shirt ... and at that point I was like, alright.'"
> 
> Huerta insists that he didn't throw the first punch -- and only reacted when the other guy "started swinging at me" ... and we all know what happened next.
> 
> "I got the better of him and I left," Huerta said.
> 
> The 27-year-old explained, "If that was my mom, if that was my sister, my spouse, anyone … I would’ve wanted someone to step in and do something about it.”
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2010/08/05/roger-...-street-fight/


----------



## Soojooko

The punch to the girl was fecking brutal. Horrible. I'm glad he got done good. If I was as capable as Roger, I would have crushed him also.

This little phone clip could actually save his bacon a little bit. It *clearly* shows the c*unt punching the girl real real hard in the head. However, it doesn't show the Roger beating properly, so they have to rely on witnesses. In a courtroom, I can see the girl beatdown having a big impact on anybody who watches it.

I hope he gets away with it. Not only that, but I hope the girl uses this footage to sue the feck out of the coward cocksucker who punched her. That's what I think is more likely to happen. Just because he got beat down by Roger, dont mean he's gonna get away with the shit he pulled off. Hes going from hospital to jail. And good. The twat.


----------



## The Horticulturist

Told ya folks! I knew it.


----------



## Calibretto9

Haha, I never thought he'd be in trouble with Dana. Dana is a reasonable guy about stuff like this.


----------



## Dakota?

Good shit Dana. 

I dont think Dana will hold this against him


----------



## AmdM

Had i the money for it, i would definitely travel to the States just to suport him in his next fight.

He´s gonna have the warmest reception ever at his next event!


----------



## Soojooko

AmdM said:


> Had i the money for it, i would definitely travel to the States just to suport him in his next fight.
> 
> He´s gonna have the warmest reception ever at his next event!


Man... thats a damn good point. Hes gonna get some love next time he steps up.


----------



## Hawndo

Fair play Dana.

Got so much respect for Huerta, hope everything works out well for him.


----------



## NotDylan

Check out his recent fights on his wiki page

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Huerta


----------



## NotDylan

I just became an instant fan.


----------



## Hawndo

SideWays222 said:


> I just found this. Anyone who agrees with huertas actions ADD THIS.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Roger-Huerta-a-knight-in-shining-armour/140117439354205?ref=ts&v=wall


Just joined there, only 7 members though.


----------



## Hawndo

NotDylan said:


> Check out his recent fights on his wiki page
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Huerta


People keep editing it and then it gets taken down, seen like 4 variants already :thumb02:


----------



## The Lone Wolf

If i recall right, didnt Huerta and his mom used to take beating from his father when he was a kid? If thats right, guys hitting women is probably something that Huerta feels pretty strongly about.

Any of you saying he shouldnt have done it are way off the mark. How would you feel if it was your daughter / mother / wife / girlfriend / sister who had been punched in the back of the head? You'd want someone to have painted the streets with the guy.

Well done Huerta, if only there were more people like him willing to get involved when shit like this happens. Most people turn a blind eye to it all and dont want to get involved.

Huerta deserves a full green bar on these forums.


----------



## Mirage445

lol, I made one, but it's my first time editing Wiki and I fucked up

2010-04-08	Win	21–3–1(1)	Austin, TX [Douchebag]	[Vigilante Justice]	KO (Stomps)	1	0:20	Justice is Served


----------



## edlavis88

i'd like to see Roger back in the UFC at some point so am glad this doesn't seemed to have hurt his chances with Dana.
As far as i'm aware he left the UFC by choice, he wasn't cut, so now that he is back fighting can't see any reason he wouldn't be able to make it back.
He is at least a good gatekeeper and a stern test for up and coming prospects.


----------



## rockybalboa25

Soojooko said:


> The punch to the girl was fecking brutal. Horrible. I'm glad he got done good. If I was as capable as Roger, I would have crushed him also.
> 
> This little phone clip could actually save his bacon a little bit. It *clearly* shows the c*unt punching the girl real real hard in the head. However, it doesn't show the Roger beating properly, so they have to rely on witnesses. In a courtroom, I can see the girl beatdown having a big impact on anybody who watches it.
> 
> I hope he gets away with it. Not only that, but I hope the girl uses this footage to sue the feck out of the coward cocksucker who punched her. That's what I think is more likely to happen. Just because he got beat down by Roger, dont mean he's gonna get away with the shit he pulled off. Hes going from hospital to jail. And good. The twat.


I agree woman beaters are cowards, who need a good beating. I think you're right about the legal issues. First they have to locate witnesses, which might be hard. Secondly I'm guessing most of the people had been drinking, so their testimony would be suspect.


----------



## rockybalboa25

Glad Dana didn't slam Huerta. I gotta say I agree with him.


----------



## sworddemon

Man, I'd sure like to see the fight after they squared off and before Roger jack hammered the guy's head. 

He's gonna get in some trouble, but I'm glad he went as far as he did. There was no better ending to that than that guy getting his skull caved in.


----------



## VolcomX311

Good for Dana :thumbsup: and Huerta is the man, hopefully he doesn't get convicted of aggravated assault, given he's professional fighter.

Aggravated assault is usually saved for attacks using a weapon, but in some areas, just having a black belt in a martial art qualifies your hands to be deadly weapons, let alone a pro fighter. However, I don't see how after watching that video Huerta wouldn't receive some form of mercy from a judge. The chick got dropped big time.


----------



## dutch sauce

too bad u dont get to see the fight, looks like roger shitkicked him tho, low life deserved it


----------



## SideWays222

Good man Dana. Get Roger back in the UFC... every fight he has is exciting.


----------



## Żołdak

I think that alot of people are misinterperating what Callibretto9 is saying.

YES, the asshole that punched the woman got what he deserved, and few (basically none) of us are disagreeing with the fact that justice was served. However, like Callibretto said, that isn't how society works and it sucks. None of us want to see Huerta get charged with anything. However, when you have a trained Mixed Martial Artist charging after an unarmed, overweight man and beating him to a pulp, it looks very bad to a jury.

Thankfully, the footage showed the asshole hitting the girl first, and I would hope the authorities will take the assailant-assailant route here. We've seen thugs break into places and get their asses kicked by customers, clerks and homeowners. How often do those people get charged?


----------



## joey__stalin

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ha ha another win added to Roger's record.


----------



## mikegll

Ha nice video


----------



## boney

Roger Come Back...


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

major dap for huerta, dudes hitting chicks just aint ever right, chicks wailing on each other though, is pretty awesome


----------



## Abrissbirne

really suprised, i thought Dana would be mad an say he will never ever fight in the UFC again


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Any guy who was friends with (and/or dated) Arianny, is ok with me. 

I mean...GOD DAMN:










Bring him back, Dana!


----------



## Ivan

While some chase people who stream events pretending they are robin hood or something .. Roger takes care of the real business .. i hope that woman beater liked what he got.. 

Godspeed Mysterion!


----------



## mastodon2222

Darth Gonzaga said:


> I just saw this on another forum and thought some one here may want to see it. Some guy knocks out this woman and Huerta makes him pay. It is a beautiful thing. Much respect to Huerta.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/videos


Huerta representing UFC and Austin, TX....doing the business.


----------



## UrbanBounca

I'm glad even _Dana_ agreed with it.


----------



## TraMaI

****.Yes.

Always been a fan of Roger, even more so now. I honestly hope he doesn't get charged because that dude completely ******* deserved that and more.


----------



## UrbanBounca

TraMaI said:


> ****.Yes.
> 
> Always been a fan of Roger, even more so now. I honestly hope he doesn't get charged because that dude completely ******* deserved that and more.


He may get charged, but it would probably be a fine. He may even get sued, but even so, he has a good defense.


----------



## No_Mercy

I was pumped up when I saw that fight. Nothing gets my blood boiling than when someone gets picked on and even more so with a lady. WTF was that shiet...knocking a girl out from behind. 

Enter "El Matador." - "You just punched a f***in girl."

Even if he went to jail he would get a hero's welcome. Every cop, judge, or witness would back him up though. 

I've always wanted to see a Huerta vs Diego Sanchez fight. Man that would be fun...just the staredown alone would be worth it. 

Bring "El Matador" back...


----------



## Dan0

Bruce buffer from his twitter:
Congrats to Roger Huerta 4 being a man n taking care of business after seeing a man KO a woman in Austin, TX n then KO'g the A-Hole! Solid!

Bruce is cool.


----------



## swpthleg

That staredown would rival the Wandy/Rampage staredown, IMO.

I freakin love Huerta. He is a badass and obviously a gentleman, and I'd be beyond excited if he came back.


----------



## Thelegend

LOl Im surprised that dana even responded.....not really, good to see Dana stick up for the guys actions.


----------



## endersshadow

Somebody was saying that Huerta fought the wrong guy in the other thread. He suggested that the guy Huerta fought wasn't wearing the same shirt. The guy that hit the girl was wearing an orange shirt while the guy Huerta fought was wearing a white beater (how appropriate...). "You later see the guy in the orange shirt standing in the background."

I'm very certain Huerta knocked out the right guy. First off, the guy in the orange shirt and beater are identical builds. Secondly, why would Huerta go to such lengths against someone that was getting in between him and the jackass? He didn't hit the first guy that got in between them. Third, I know most people don't wear orange... but maybe there was another person with an orange shirt. In short, I trust Huerta gave justice to the right fellow.

On another note, what a tool that guy was. He sucker punches a girl half his size and he doesn't even knock her out. She gets back to her feet soon after...


----------



## AmdM

Dan0 said:


> Bruce buffer from his twitter:
> Congrats to Roger Huerta 4 being a man n taking care of business after seeing a man KO a woman in Austin, TX n then KO'g the A-Hole! Solid!
> 
> Bruce is cool.


Thanks for the info. Added it to the 1st post.
It´s great to see then backing him up.


----------



## WOGSY

Ive got nothing to add to this thread that hasn't allready been said by my you guys so I will just say:

Roger for Prez!!


----------



## js9234

I can't believe how many people really thought Huerta was in the wrong and should get in trouble. You people disgust me and you are what's wrong with the world today. Losers! Anyways, good job Huerta. Wish there were more good people like him around that would stick up for the helpless and weak.


----------



## Rygu

Dan0 said:


> Bruce buffer from his twitter:
> Congrats to Roger Huerta 4 being a man n taking care of business after seeing a man KO a woman in Austin, TX n then KO'g the A-Hole! Solid!
> 
> Bruce is cool.


Haha that's awesome. Bruce is good shit, i still remember him giving that guy tickets to a UFC for making the youtube video about him. Classy dude.


----------



## smartzone

Roger put a hurt en on the scumbag low life !!! Roger is my new hero and if the scumbags sues hell get zero. I hope the thug gets railroaded in jail by big bubba!!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist

> # @wagerwars Didn't now about the stomp n if so, a little overkill, but hitting an innocent woman can create that kind of finishing technique. about 2 hours ago via Twitter for BlackBerry® in reply to wagerwars


Haha, there is a follow up twitter from Buffer. Prettymuch sums up how everyone feels.





I thought that Huerta was going ot re-sign after how good he looked against Gray Maynard, and that I would get to see Jim Miller vs Roger Huerta. That would automatically be fight of the year for me.  But, I guess not yet.


----------



## Mirage445

Rogan's Twitter:

I'm down with Roger Huerta. Karma is a bitch, and so are you if you sucker punch a chick. @rogerhuerta


----------



## Chousakan

I always liked RH because he is a gutsy bastard but now I ******* love him because in my book women beaters are 1 step off a paedophile(lived with it as a kid, mum has a face full of metal because of it).

BTW where is Cyborg when you need her and when are tapout doing a RH anti woman beater shirt


----------



## funnyMMA

oldfan said:


> That video of the guy hitting the girl will save Roger's ass. No charges, no law suits, no harm no foul.


I doubt that the video will save him. It's not like Roger saved the girl. He just punished the other guy after the *incident* had happened.

Courts don't like professional fighters attacking people on the streets. Whether or not they deserve it, makes no difference.


----------



## oldfan

funnyMMA said:


> I doubt that the video will save him. It's not like Roger saved the girl. He just punished the other guy after the *incident* had happened.
> 
> Courts don't like professional fighters attacking people on the streets. Whether or not they deserve it, makes no difference.


 I was thinking that because of the video, the other guy would be too ashamed to pursue charges or publicity.

I could be wrong. Some people have no shame.


----------



## K R Y

Bloody brilliant. Awesome of Huerta, he did what all decent people wanted to do. Glad that asshole got what was coming to him.


----------



## osmium

js9234 said:


> I can't believe how many people really thought Huerta was in the wrong and should get in trouble. You people disgust me and you are what's wrong with the world today. Losers! Anyways, good job Huerta. Wish there were more good people like him around that would stick up for the helpless and weak.


What he did was illegal but I think it would be pretty stupid from a PR standpoint to charge him with anything. It would probably be hard to find a jury to convict him over that also.


----------



## Harness

bring da ambalamps


----------



## xeberus

Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Rauno

Hahaha, nice to see everybody's supporting Huerta. Surprised to see Dana respond to that.


----------



## Rauno

Too bad we didn't see the whole fight but it gave a clear picture of what happened really.

Props to El Matador!


----------



## perfection1st

If you thought the ladies loved Roger before this video... they are gonna be throwing panties at him like he's a rockstar at his next fight. glad he droppped that D-bag.:fight02::cool04:


----------



## Indestructibl3

What a scumbag, good on Huerta for ringing his bell. Respect for Dana and Buffer haha


----------



## Fieos

As much as I agree with his actions in spirit he set himself up for a serious lawsuit and possible loss of his license. The legal world sucks sometimes.


----------



## War

That was awesome, echoed sentiments.

Was it just me or was Roger about to get into it w/someone else and then the guy in the stripped shirt tried a lame arse tackle from behind?

Either way... do what you gotta do. Nice to see White/Rogan/Buffer commenting. I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## Term

This guy punches a girl in the back of the head, then when a man steps up to him he runs. I can't describe how much that guy got what was coming to him. Too bad our justice system doesn't really care that much about justice. Hopefully the coward will want to let it go since he will be in it pretty deep from the woman he punched in the back of the head. Also if the woman recognizes he got his punishment, they can just let the whole thing go away. Problem is their may be some pious DA that's wants to make an example of street justice and then I am afraid Roger may be screwed.


----------



## Żołdak

*On the subject of hitting women-Roger Huerta related*

Here's a exerpt from a female user (felt it would be inappropriate to list her username) on Sherdog:



> "I'm aware that I will be called a **** and a feminist once a bunch of testosterone pumping men on an internet forum read this, but I think it's disgusting that women want to be men so bad, except when it gets too hard. Women say they deserve to be treated like men, but when they are forced to own up to the same type of responsibility that a man has they cry and cry for special treatment and circumstances. Am I condoning the man's actions for hitting a female like that? Absolutely not. No one desever to be hit like that from behind. That was simply disgusting and I'm relieved that someone, let alone a guy like Roger Huerta made him pay for it..."


----------



## swedish_fighter

Roger Huerta did the right thing IMO. Even if it turns out that what he did was against the law I would still say it was fukn right.

What an asshole that guy was hitting a girl in the back of her head. He f****** deserved a beating.


----------



## perfection1st

War said:


> That was awesome, echoed sentiments.
> 
> Was it just me or was Roger about to get into it w/someone else and then the guy in the stripped shirt tried a lame arse tackle from behind?
> 
> Either way... do what you gotta do. Nice to see White/Rogan/Buffer commenting. I'm sure there will be more.


I want to say that guy was a friend of Roger's, I think he was the one screeming his name like trying to stop him that's why Roger didn't drop him.


----------



## Walter

Suppose you were in Huerta's place, but instead of being a trained warrior you had a gun. After the big guy hit the woman would you take out your gun, pursue and shoot him (non-lethally) ? Would that be the right thing to do ?

Is using violence for revenge better than what the penal system currently uses (fines, prison) ? Would you agree to a law that deems right beating up people who assault others ? Torturing convicted felons ?

I'm just asking.


----------



## Hawndo

*Shane Carwin responds*

Sorry if it has been posted but Shane Carwin was disappointed in Huerta's actions.




Shane Carwin via twitter said:


> I am going to disappoint you @KaptainCrunch. I was disappointed with Huerta attacking that guy as bad as he did. Street fighting is never acceptable. Roger could have restrained the guy without beating him up. The guy was a total douchebag for hitting a girl and he surely deserved to be punished for his actions. The guy that attached the girl is a complete looser but I also feel that Roger went vigilante on the guy. An elite MMA fighter vs Joe Doucehbag is not a fair fight either. I am sure Roger (when he is calmer) will agree that he snapped and that is not the thing to do. The attacker could have had a gun, a friend with a gun etc. He already displayed a lack of judgement by hitting the girl.
> 
> So I do not condone Rogers actions. The guy in me says hell yeah karma strikes again but the father in me says this is why the family courts wont allow my son to watch the sport. I know Roger and a lot of other MMA fighters and they are some of the best people in the world. It is a shame that this is what he will be known for. I hope that girl is okay and that Roger is not judge by this alone. I think most of us can understand the outrage, but we have to control the anger and do the right thing.


I personally think Huerta should be getting support, like he is from other notable UFC characters. Disappointed in Shane Carwin.


----------



## Rusty

Shane just lost some fans with that statement. A college graduate should know how to spell loser as well


----------



## Abrissbirne

he is not saying anything bad at all. Ofc the guy needed a beating, but stomping and soccerkicks werent really needed.
You can easily kill someone with shoes on.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Walter said:


> Suppose you were in Huerta's place, but instead of being a trained warrior you had a gun. After the big guy hit the woman would you take out your gun, pursue and shoot him (non-lethally) ? Would that be the right thing to do ?
> 
> Is using violence for revenge better than what the penal system currently uses (fines, prison) ? Would you agree to a law that deems right beating up people who assault others ? Torturing convicted felons ?
> 
> I'm just asking.


I think youre taking things a little too far with the gun analogy. Lets escalate it some more.

Say you were in Huerta's position, but instead of being a trained warrior, you were friends with the Incredible Hulk. Would you call him up and get him to *SMASH BAD GUY?*

Would that be the right thing to do?

Lets just stick with what actually happened and not take things out of context :thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311

Interesting response from Carwin. Thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------



## fullcontact

I agree with Dana in principle. A big guy like that, who comes from behind and knocks out a girl, should be beat up. 

However, Roger crossed the line a tat by stomping the guy after he was done.


I am quite dissapointed that we don't get to see the fight. Nevertheless, when you listen to the audio, it sounds like Roger knocks him out in about five seconds.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

I condone the ass whooping to unconciousness. 

The axe kick thereafter, none so much. The guy is out, and Huerta could have done some permanent damage, or even killed the guy.


----------



## TraMaI

Walter said:


> Suppose you were in Huerta's place, but instead of being a trained warrior you had a gun. After the big guy hit the woman would you take out your gun, pursue and shoot him (non-lethally) ? Would that be the right thing to do ?
> 
> Is using violence for revenge better than what the penal system currently uses (fines, prison) ? Would you agree to a law that deems right beating up people who assault others ? Torturing convicted felons ?
> 
> I'm just asking.


No, I wouldn't shoot him. I'd call the cops though. That is provided I didn't know how to fight, but I actually do. In Roger's position I would've done the exact same thing. 

Would I agree with a law that says "If a man cheap shots a woman in the back of his head, the first person to step up to him in the next 5 minutes is legally allowed to beat the piss out of him??" **** yes I would. Sorry, but that dude learned way more of a lesson getting the shit beat out of him by a guy half his size than he ever would have getting fined $1000 or going to the county jail for a week.


----------



## Rusty

You go sucker punching a female half your size you better be ready for the consequences. Don't sit there and beat him to death but a couple extra kicks is ok considering the circumstances imo. If that was my sister, mother, girlfriend, etc that guy wouldn't have a tooth left in his face if he woke up at all. War Huerta!


----------



## War

perfection1st said:


> I want to say that guy was a friend of Roger's, I think he was the one screeming his name like trying to stop him that's why Roger didn't drop him.


Yeah watching it again w/sound I noticed that. 

As for Carwin...

Something tells me that if his wife was punched in the head like that we'd see more than soccer kicks. So... whatever guy... playing the PC card isn't gonna help you atm. As my grandmother used to say...

"If ya can't say something nice..."


----------



## The Horticulturist

Shane isn't saying anything mean, he is being quite kind about it. Almost everything he says is right, almost. Unlike Carwin said, Roger is going to be remembered for a lot more than this regardless of what happens, while Carwin at this point is remembered for gassing out in 3 mins. 

I agree with most of what he said, but I wish anyone with his opinion would keep their trap shut until this blows over. For Roger's sake at least give him the common courtesy of support. We could post dozens of videos of police officers/law officials doing MUCH worse for much less, and a lot of the time all they get for punishment is paid time off. Give Roger a badge.




(We don't really know if he was stomping his head, do we? I thought it looked like he was hitting the body.)

*
EDIT: WAIT? DID I MISS SOMETHING? Why is the guy in the stomp photo wearing a long sleeve shirt, when Huerta was only wearing a t shirt that he had taken off. DID I MISS SOMETHING? Are we sure it wasn't another dude doing that kick? I'm confused. I don't see how Roger had a wardrobe change in that fight. Ahhh, maybe he is shirtless. it's so hard to tell. Deny, Deny, Deny Roger.*


----------



## Walter

The Lone Wolf said:


> I think youre taking things a little too far with the gun analogy.


Having a gun would give a normal guy the ability to overpower, hurt or even kill another person, much like being a top tier trained warrior gives one the power to do those things to an untrained person.

I could have proposed having a taser, but using a taser on someone causes no long term damage, while stomping a guy could.




TraMaI said:


> No, I wouldn't shoot him. I'd call the cops though. That is provided I didn't know how to fight, but I actually do. In Roger's position I would've done the exact same thing.


If you know how to fight, you can exercise caution in hitting him so you do not cause too much damage, something that would be very hard to do with a gun. Maybe Roger did the same thing.



> Would I agree with a law that says "If a man cheap shots a woman in the back of his head, the first person to step up to him in the next 5 minutes is legally allowed to beat the piss out of him??" **** yes I would.


I see where you're coming from. What the guy did deserves punishment. But there's something that doesn't sit right with me about using violence or torture as punishment.

Aside from the woman not expecting to get hit, I feel what Roger did isn't far from what that guy did. Roger did have his motives to hit him, as I'm sure that guy had his motives to hit her. We only know (and fully agree with) Roger's side of the story. What if that woman had done something absolutely despicable to him ?

Using your overwhelming fighting ability to cause harm, when the other person is not fighting back or threatening you in any way feels wrong to me.



> Sorry, but that dude learned way more of a lesson getting the shit beat out of him by a guy half his size than he ever would have getting fined $1000 or going to the county jail for a week.


I would assume it depends on what happens to him in jail, or even how poor he is (though by the look of him that's not a factor). Hopefully he won't learn the lesson that he needs to start training mma, after he learns who that guy half his size is


----------



## xeberus

i dont like when people are so blunt about ugly truths. its like walking up to a bunch of kids and telling them santa clause isnt real.


----------



## DanTheJu

I 110% support Roger here. 

One thing people are failing to mention is we do not see what happens between the time Roger steps up and says "You hit a F%$#ing woman" and the time they both have their shirts off. Who knows, the guy could have thrown a punch at Roger... The douche does have a history of violence.

He could have seen Roger and thought "This guy isnt much bigger than the b**ch I just knocked out, I am going to knock his ass out and show the world how much of a man I am" and he learned the hard way, that hitting a girl is not smart nor manly!

Good for Roger, that douche got what was coming to him!

ALSO, we dont know that the dude was out cold when he got stomped! He may have been awake and reaching for his waistband??? We just dont know! Either way, I am okay with a stomp as an exclamation point!!!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Even if Roger had hit him in the head after he was out I'd still be condoning his actions. There's no sportsmanship in real life. No reason to hold anything back. No reason to play politically correct either. After all that guy hit the woman in the back of the head. It would have been nicer if he kicked him in the balls though. Damage to the groin region, that's gonna keep a guy from doing something like that again.


----------



## Mirage445

If you watch the vid closely, the black guy looked like he was gonna square off 1v1 against huerta when someone comes flying from behind him trying to cheap shot em, then a crowd starts closing in, I'm sure he was scared that he was going to get jumped.


----------



## VolcomX311

RustyRenegade said:


> Shane just lost some fans with that statement. A college graduate should know how to spell loser as well


Engineers have too much math in the brain to deal with spelling :thumbsup:


----------



## endersshadow

SJ said:


> Shane isn't saying anything mean, he is being quite kind about it.


True. Though, Carwin does contradict himself. The reasons for why he thought Huerta shouldn't have fought the guy is he or a friend may have had a weapon. ANY involvement could trigger catastrophic results. So you either stand there as a bystander or you do something about it.

Honestly, I would've stood there. I wish I could say that I would've beat that guy like Huerta did... but I can't. That's actually why I give serious props to Huerta.


----------



## War

endersshadow said:


> Honestly, I would've stood there. I wish I could say that I would've beat that guy like Huerta did... but I can't. That's actually why I give serious props to Huerta.


I've unfortunately been THAT guy. So maybe that's why I feel Shane is pulling back a little on this. 

IMO if a woman deserves to be struck then that is one thing. To basically wind up and hook a chic in the back of the head is completely another. 

That's why in society the good guys have to stand up to the bad guys. It is cliche as Hell but completely true. That guy would've simply gotten a rep for being a "bad a$$" through his social connections because he'd do "anything". Then he gains respect he doesn't deserve for an action that most sane people would call cowardly. 

The world isn't sane though and at a time when guys should consider everything from all view points, condemning someone is not the right move.

RH basically showed that there are still good guys out there. That message isn't sent enough these days.


----------



## Rusty

VolcomX311 said:


> Engineers have too much math in the brain to deal with spelling :thumbsup:


Good point. I don't know why but not spelling loose, lose, loser, right really chaps my ass


----------



## DanTheJu

Well, also if you look close at the video, the guy that is stomping him looks like he has black shoes on (sure lighting was very bad, could have been another color) and Roger clearly has on white shoes... 

So at the end of the day, Roger "Knigh en brillante armadura" Huerta will probably face no charges and be the hero of the day! And well deserved!


----------



## VolcomX311

Didn't this happen in Texas? Texans tend to have a lot of good old fashioned common sense in my opinion. One look at the fact Huerta KO'd a guy for KO'ing a girl and he's golden. That situation has the makings of a Texas local hero.

Now if this happened in CA, eh... Huerta would be incarcerated right next to Lindsey Lohan. We're PC to an effing fault and I can't stand it.


----------



## jasvll

So, should we give this person's opinion, despite having no context about what the victim's views on women/men might be, much less what she was hit for saying/doing, more credence because she happens to be a woman?


----------



## Żołdak

I just thought that this brought a different, though controversial view on the Huerta subject. Coming from a woman, I think it's even more interesting.


----------



## Walter

Mirage445 said:


> If you watch the vid closely, the black guy looked like he was gonna square off 1v1 against huerta when someone comes flying from behind him trying to cheap shot em, then a crowd starts closing in, I'm sure he was scared that he was going to get jumped.


What I see is, they seem to square off and a friend of Roger's comes from behind Roger and tries to pull him from the fight, Roger evades. Then another guy comes running towards the big guy trying to hit him. The big guy tries to hit back then starts running away from Roger and the other attacker. Roger runs after the big guy and can be seen stomping him on the head later, while the big guy is on the concrete not defending his head from the stomp. He remains on the ground after Roger stops hitting him.

The fight the big guy was in was as unfair (when the second guy tried to hit him) as the one the chick was in, if you accept that his size and Roger's training are fair advantages (which I don't).

To all the people supporting Roger: What if that woman had just hit the big guy's 8 year old kid in the head from behind, leaving him unconscious ? Would you feel the same way ?


----------



## jasvll

Żołdak;1237126 said:


> I just thought that this brought a different, though controversial view on the Huerta subject. *Coming from a woman, I think it's even more interesting*.


Which means the irony is still lost on you.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear

Thelegend said:


> Oh and before i forget, i know boxers have to carry a liscence saying thier hands are deadly weapons and they cant hit anyone unless directly threatened or whatever.



This is not true, people say this all the time there are no "Lisences" for being considered a deadly weapon because you are a Combat Althelete, but being at the level Huerta is they could charge him with Assault with a deadly weapon like they did with Mayhem Miller.


----------



## Hawndo

http://www.cagepotato.com/tmz-misleads-everyone-roger-huerta-streetfight-video

This website reckons Huerta didn't even stomp him, interesting.


----------



## Walker

VolcomX311 said:


> Didn't this happen in Texas? Texans tend to have a lot of good old fashioned common sense in my opinion. One look at the fact Huerta KO'd a guy for KO'ing a girl and he's golden. That situation has the makings of a Texas local hero.
> 
> Now if this happened in CA, eh... Huerta would be incarcerated right next to Lindsey Lohan. We're PC to an effing fault and I can't stand it.


This happened here in Austin, where I live, and I haven't heard anything about this locally at all so it hasn't even made the news here. From the video I think this happened on or close to 6th Street where fights are fairly common over the weekends and at that time of night. 

This report raises some questions about who might have done the stomping:

http://www.cagepotato.com/tmz-misleads-everyone-roger-huerta-streetfight-video


I'm very curious to what led up to the dude blindsiding the chick and what happened before to provoke that crap. 

I don't condone dudes hitting women and especially in that cowardly of a way so it looks like he got what was coming to him but I'd still like to find out what happened prior to see why the dude did what he did.


----------



## VolcomX311

I'd be interested to know as well :thumbsup:


----------



## njbengals85

*Huerta on Street Fight -- 'I Got the Better of Him'*

Haha...i think thats pretty safe to say. Guy deserved it but i can definitely see huerta at least having to deal with a civil suit and I wouldn't be surprised if there ended up being criminal charges. 

http://www.tmz.com/2010/08/05/roger...fight-hit-me-first-austin-texas-street-fight/


----------



## UrbanBounca

In all reality, there is a high probability that Roger could get charged, especially from the 'stomp', after he was already KO'd. But, there is also a high probability it would be dropped in court.

Is there a law protecting someone that is defending another that can't defend themselves?


----------



## UrbanBounca

_If_ the other guy swung on him first, that is even _more_ reason to agree with what Huerta did. Not to mention, you can't see where the guy 'swung on him' first, but he nailed a woman with a cheapshot, and that alone is reason to believe he would swing on someone confronting him.


----------



## Thelegend

Walker said:


> This happened here in Austin, where I live, and I haven't heard anything about this locally at all so it hasn't even made the news here. From the video I think this happened on or close to 6th Street where fights are fairly common over the weekends and at that time of night.
> 
> This report raises some questions about who might have done the stomping:
> 
> http://www.cagepotato.com/tmz-misleads-everyone-roger-huerta-streetfight-video
> 
> *
> I'm very curious to what led up to the dude blindsiding the chick and what happened before to provoke that crap. *
> 
> I don't condone dudes hitting women and especially in that cowardly of a way so it looks like he got what was coming to him but I'd still like to find out what happened prior to see why the dude did what he did.


that's something i wondered as well. the more i thought about it the less chance i see Roger getting sued- that guy was so humiliated he wont have the balls to see Huerta again lol.



TheGrizzlyBear said:


> This is not true, people say this all the time there are no "Lisences" for being considered a deadly weapon because you are a Combat Althelete, but being at the level Huerta is they could charge him with Assault with a deadly weapon like they did with Mayhem Miller.


oh okay thanks for clearing that up man. i was really worried they might go after Huerta with something like that with the video being leaked and all that.



js9234 said:


> *I can't believe how many people really thought Huerta was in the wrong and should get in trouble. You people disgust me and you are what's wrong with the world today. Losers!* Anyways, good job Huerta. Wish there were more good people like him around that would stick up for the helpless and weak.


i must have missed it...how many people in this thread said that Huerta was in the wrong and should get in trouble?


----------



## njbengals85

Yea definitely. The guy is lucky he didn't get beat worse than he did. I just think the foot stomp might get Huerta in trouble, although the video is pretty crappy so you can't really say based off the video it is 100% huerta who did that. Im sure there was a line of guys behind huerta who wanted to take a shot at that guy.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Hawndo said:


> http://www.cagepotato.com/tmz-misleads-everyone-roger-huerta-streetfight-video
> 
> This website reckons Huerta didn't even stomp him, interesting.


It's actually a pretty good argument. Roger took off his shirt, and is seen walking away _without_ a shirt on. The man doing the stomping is obviously wearing a shirt.


----------



## UrbanBounca

CagePotato actually has a pretty good argument that it _wasn't_ Roger that stomped him. Roger took off his shirt to fight, but the guy who did the stomp was wearing a shirt.


----------



## xeberus

well what can you do,a guy is swinging at ya... gotta defend yourself


----------



## Thelegend

Finally!!! the story comes out, i wanted to wait for this before i put my opinion in any direction on this but now i know for sure that Huerta is not gonna get in trouble for what he did.

"Whew", what a dumba**, swinging on an MMA fighter. Thats all i neede to hear to officially call this guy my new favorite fighter. i knew there was something that happened when the camera went off the two. if anything *somebody* should have seen the guy swinging first. there was a guy in between two of them at first trying to break them up so he must have seen it.


----------



## sworddemon

Interesting...


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Walter said:


> The fight the big guy was in was as unfair (when the second guy tried to hit him) as the one the chick was in, if you accept that his size and Roger's training are fair advantages (which I don't).


You think 2 smaller guys vs 1 big guy is as unfair as punching a small woman in the back of her head? I dont often insult people directly on here, but if thats your way of thinking, youre a tit.



> To all the people supporting Roger: What if that woman had just hit the big guy's 8 year old kid in the head from behind, leaving him unconscious ? Would you feel the same way ?





Walter said:


> Suppose you were in Huerta's place, but instead of being a trained warrior you had a gun. After the big guy hit the woman would you take out your gun, pursue and shoot him (non-lethally) ? Would that be the right thing to do ?


Of course, alot of people take their 8 year old kids to bars and clubs. . . :confused03:

You need to put a cap on your imagination buddy.


----------



## G_Land

Wow that close up pick shows his hat pretty well......kinda gay........oh god he herd me run!!!!


----------



## Thelegend

Hawndo said:


> Sorry if it has been posted but Shane Carwin was disappointed in Huerta's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think Huerta should be getting support, like he is from other notable UFC characters. Disappointed in Shane Carwin.


that response from carwin is exactly what i thought at first. nothing wrong with that opinion. the "if it was his mother/wife/sister he would think different" is useless since on could ask what if that was your brother/uncle/father that took that beating from heurta, you'd think different,no?

Anyway it just came out that apparently the big guy tried to attack Huerta before he ran away. I think Carwin might change his opinion when he gets that info. War Huerta!!!! don't swing on him unless you have a tooth that needs to be taken out!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist

UrbanBounca said:


> It's actually a pretty good argument. Roger took off his shirt, and is seen walking away _without_ a shirt on. The man doing the stomping is obviously wearing a shirt.


That's what I was saying earlier! I'm glad others noticed as this is a pretty big deal.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

shane carwin said:


> An elite MMA fighter vs Joe Doucehbag is not a fair fight either.


How do we know the larger guy wasnt a trained boxer, a fantastic college wrestler, or trained in some discipline? Huh Shane? Huh?

Besides, an eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth.



Thelegend said:


> that response from carwin is exactly what i thought at first. nothing wrong with that opinion. the "if it was his mother/wife/sister he would think different" is useless since on could ask what if that was your brother/uncle/father that took that beating from heurta, you'd think different,no?


Actually no, i'd be the first in line to give my brother / uncle / father a kicking for doing that.


----------



## AmdM

Thelegend said:


> that response from carwin is exactly what i thought at first. nothing wrong with that opinion. the "if it was his mother/wife/sister he would think different" is useless since on could ask what if that was your brother/uncle/father that took that beating from heurta, you'd think different,no?


Brother cant´really teel, don´t have none.
But any uncle or friend of mine doing that would have to deal with it without my interference.
I would smile if their ass got kicked like the one of this scum.


----------



## The Horticulturist

So, now we know Huerta didn't stomp anyone. And any assault was off camera. 


He really is a super hero!!!!


----------



## xeberus

SJ said:


> So, now we know Huerta didn't stomp anyone. And any assault was off camera.
> 
> 
> He really is a super hero!!!!


;p

he certainly is a baller


----------



## Thelegend

^ that i can agree with, just throwing out the counter to that question. Lets hope this blows over fast, now that im fairly certain huerta acted in self defense, i dont have a problem with it at all. Just hope my local congressman feels the same.(i'm still waiting for MMA in NYC)


----------



## SideWays222

The Lone Wolf said:


> You think 2 smaller guys vs 1 big guy is as unfair as punching a small woman in the back of her head? I dont often insult people directly on here, but if thats your way of thinking, youre a tit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, alot of people take their 8 year old kids to bars and clubs. . . :confused03:
> 
> You need to put a cap on your imagination buddy.


Ignore walter... i think he is venting some pent up emotions.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7

Pretty sure it was not Roger. Check this out.

http://www.cagepotato.com/tmz-misleads-everyone-roger-huerta-streetfight-video


----------



## DanTheJu

Walter said:


> To all the people supporting Roger: What if that woman had just hit the big guy's 8 year old kid in the head from behind, leaving him unconscious ? Would you feel the same way ?


If the woman hit an 8 year old and knocked him out, she deserves to be knocked out as well, but this was 2am outside a bar. That is NOT what happened here!

What happened is a VERY large man attacked a small woman. He hit her from behind knocking her down (I can say out, because we couldn’t see her face and she did get up soon after, who knows it could have been a flash KO). This was clearly an attack by the large man who I am sure figured because of his large size and aggressive nature nobody would do anything to him.

He thought wrong. 

Roger, who lived in a home where his father beat him and his mother often, does not take well to men hitting women. NO MAN should take well to that! He responded and took appropriate measures! GOOD FOR HIM!

And since we are talking HYPOTHETICALS here, what if the large man threw the first punch at Roger? It is VERY possible! We do not see any of the fight! 

We are not even 100% sure that the guy doing the stomping is even roger! In the video it is clear that the Roger was wearing white shoes, and they guy stomping the head appeared to have black shoes (I know it could have been shadows and bad lighting, but its an arguable fact). So there is even a chance that Roger didn’t do the stomping or even any of the fighting!

MY POINT is you are letting your imagination run wild! It is pretty clear by the video the big guy was in the wrong and he paid for it. One would assume if the VICTIM hit a child the crowd would have be incited by that and be all over her, but that is just not the case!

You have somehow found a way to blame the VICTIM! Roger is the hero, the large man is the scumbag and the girl is the victim. There is no other way to look at this!


----------



## SideWays222

UrbanBounca said:


> CagePotato actually has a pretty good argument that it _wasn't_ Roger that stomped him. Roger took off his shirt to fight, but the guy who did the stomp was wearing a shirt.


Roger clearly did the stomping lmao.










I think its pretty CLEAR to ANYONE that Huerta did the stomping. Still Il support Huerta 100% The black dude deserved everything he got and even more if he is going around saying stupid shit like "il knock any fucin bitch out"


----------



## FiReMaN11d7

SideWays222 said:


> Roger clearly did the stomping lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its pretty CLEAR to ANYONE that Huerta did the stomping. Still Il support Huerta 100% The black dude deserved everything he got and even more if he is going around saying stupid shit like "il knock any fucin bitch out"


Read the cagepotato article, btw since when is TMZ reliable?


----------



## Hawndo

Since he hasn't mentioned anything, we don't fully know the story but what do you guys reckon actually happened then?

He stepped up to confront the guy, guy had a pop, Huerta chased him down and KO'd him then another dude got a boot in whilst he was sparkled?


----------



## SideWays222

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Read the cagepotato article, btw since when is TMZ reliable?


I read it but it hardly brought anything NEW into the argument. Only thing is i couldn't quiet figure out if they are saying that TMZ planted the Tribal tattoo? Which imo they didnt do so that pic is still enough to proof it was Hurta.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7

SideWays222 said:


> I read it but it hardly brought anything NEW into the argument. Only thing is i couldn't quiet figure out if they are saying that TMZ planted the Tribal tattoo? Which imo they didnt do so that pic is still enough to proof it was Hurta.


Read the cagepatato article please.


----------



## SideWays222

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Read the cagepatato article please.


Ok i guess me saying that i READ it hardly means sht. Quit talking to me.


----------



## TheRealDeal

This is a double edged sword. The guy had it coming to him for laying his hands on a woman. But Roger is a trained mix martial artist.

Remember the Mayhem incident? He simply punched a guy in a bar and went to jail for like 6 months?

Roger bloodied the guy (so he had to go to the hospital) this means that he will most likely end up in jail as being trained in mixed martial arts is under law assault with a deadly weapon.


----------



## SideWays222

TheRealDeal said:


> This is a double edged sword. The guy had it coming to him for laying his hands on a woman. But Roger is a trained mix martial artist.
> 
> Remember the Mayhem incident? He simply punched a guy in a bar and went to jail for like 6 months?
> 
> Roger bloodied the guy (so he had to go to the hospital) this means that he will most likely end up in jail as being trained in mixed martial arts is under law assault with a deadly weapon.


Wasnt it 1 month?


----------



## box

Just rewatched it, and sadly enough it is Huerta who stomps him. You can see the light glare off his chest, but oh well, still love the guy for doing it.


----------



## jasvll

TheRealDeal said:


> This is a double edged sword. The guy had it coming to him for laying his hands on a woman. But Roger is a trained mix martial artist.
> 
> Remember the Mayhem incident? He simply punched a guy in a bar and went to jail for like 6 months?
> 
> Roger bloodied the guy (so he had to go to the hospital) this means that he will most likely end up in jail as being trained in mixed martial arts is under law assault with a deadly weapon.


The other guy pressed charges against Miller. Since there's video evidence incriminating the guy of his own crime in this case, it's doubtful he'll be pursuing legal action. He'll be lucky if the woman doesn't file against him.


----------



## GMK13

the guy deserved to get beat up after what he did to that woman, i dont feel bad for him at all.


----------



## box

Yea, worst case, they both goto jail, and the black dude will get railed in all sorts of ways for hitting a chic.


----------



## SideWays222

box said:


> Just rewatched it, and sadly enough it is Huerta who stomps him. You can see the light glare off his chest, but oh well, still love the guy for doing it.












i feel its pretty clear its him but if you want to believe that TMZ photo shopped the Tattoe then so be it.


----------



## VolcomX311

box said:


> Yea, worst case, they both goto jail, and the black dude will get railed in all sorts of ways for hitting a chic.


I don't know, i think only kids are taboo. There's plenty of wife beaters and rapists in jail, I don't think hitting a girl is that high on the vigilante justice scale. Also, I think it's only prison, where the shower booty strikes and tooth brush shanks occur, not jail so much.


----------



## Ivan

glad he put a HuErting on that guy..


----------



## HexRei

I lol'ed at the giant black dude running from a guy who weighs 80 pounds less than him.


----------



## michelangelo

Hawndo said:


> Since he hasn't mentioned anything, we don't fully know the story but what do you guys reckon actually happened then?
> 
> He stepped up to confront the guy, guy had a pop, Huerta chased him down and KO'd him then another dude got a boot in whilst he was sparkled?


*Roger Huerta on Street Fight - 'I Got the Better of Him'​*_
8/5/2010 10:01 AM PDT by TMZ Staff_

TMZ just spoke with Roger Huerta -- the former UFC fighter involved in a bloody street fight in Texas this weekend -- who tells us he only got violent ... after the other guy swung at him.


In a phone conversation just moments ago, Huerta told us he tried to remain calm early Saturday morning when he watched some random "huge guy" punch a girl in the head in the middle of the street ... explaining, “I just don’t think that it's right to hit a woman. Period.”

Huerta tells us, "I approached the man calmly and said, “Do you know what you just did? You just knocked out this girl."

But Huerta claims the other guy responded, "F*ck you, f*ck these bitches, I'll knock out any f*ckin' bitch that I wanna f*ckin' knock out, I’ll knock your f*cking bitch ass out.”

Huerta added, "... and as he's saying this, he's taking off his shirt ... and at that point I was like, alright.'"

Huerta insists that he didn't throw the first punch -- and only reacted when the other guy "started swinging at me" ... and we all know what happened next.

"I got the better of him and I left," Huerta said. 

The 27-year-old explained, "If that was my mom, if that was my sister, my spouse, anyone … I would’ve wanted someone to step in and do something about it.”

http://www.tmz.com/2010/08/05/roger...fight-hit-me-first-austin-texas-street-fight/


----------



## VolcomX311

Lol, fek ya. I like the scene that paints. Huerta gets the honorary Fight Club award.


----------



## box

SideWays222 said:


> i feel its pretty clear its him but if you want to believe that TMZ photo shopped the Tattoe then so be it.


I just agreed with you in my post you quoted. It was Roger.


----------



## AmdM

michelangelo said:


> *Roger Huerta on Street Fight - 'I Got the Better of Him'​*_
> 8/5/2010 10:01 AM PDT by TMZ Staff_
> 
> TMZ just spoke with Roger Huerta -- the former UFC fighter involved in a bloody street fight in Texas this weekend -- who tells us he only got violent ... after the other guy swung at him.
> 
> 
> In a phone conversation just moments ago, Huerta told us he tried to remain calm early Saturday morning when he watched some random "huge guy" punch a girl in the head in the middle of the street ... explaining, “I just don’t think that it's right to hit a woman. Period.”
> 
> Huerta tells us, "I approached the man calmly and said, “Do you know what you just did? You just knocked out this girl."
> 
> But Huerta claims the other guy responded, "F*ck you, f*ck these bitches, I'll knock out any f*ckin' bitch that I wanna f*ckin' knock out, I’ll knock your f*cking bitch ass out.”
> 
> Huerta added, "... and as he's saying this, he's taking off his shirt ... and at that point I was like, alright.'"
> 
> Huerta insists that he didn't throw the first punch -- and only reacted when the other guy "started swinging at me" ... and we all know what happened next.
> 
> "I got the better of him and I left," Huerta said.
> 
> The 27-year-old explained, "If that was my mom, if that was my sister, my spouse, anyone … I would’ve wanted someone to step in and do something about it.”
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2010/08/05/roger...fight-hit-me-first-austin-texas-street-fight/


Thanks a lot.
Added to 1st post!


----------



## MikeHawk

My god, as if he wasn't getting enough chicks already. There wont be a girl left in this world for the rest of us if he keeps this up.


----------



## Ivan

Well if these kind of guys would get the girls i would have nothing against it.. it is the bastards like that from the street fight video who have them.. that's what i don't like..


----------



## UrbanBounca

HexRei said:


> I lol'ed at the giant black dude running from a guy who weighs 80 pounds less than him.


Roger is literally half my weight, and I'd run from him. :confused05:


----------



## No_Mercy

Homeboy swung at him and he got it. All the witnesses should attest to that. Tons of bar fights out there. No reason for them to make a big investigation over it...what for. Ask each officer, judge, bystander what they would have done personally had their girlfriend, sister, wife, etc. been a victim of that. You'd probably get a dozen different answers; bat to the head, jump kick to the balls, baton to the knee caps, taser to the nutsack, pistol whip to the dome, run em over with a car, etc.


----------



## Ivan

I am 100% sure he is faster then me.. maybe playing dead would work.. that would be my only chance.. or to fight him.. nahh that would be a straight way to a grave.. 

but what would charlie z do is what i am asking myself.. well nevermind..


----------



## UrbanBounca

No_Mercy said:


> Homeboy swung at him and he got it. All the witnesses should attest to that. Tons of bar fights out there. No reason for them to make a big investigation over it...what for. Ask each officer, judge, bystander what they would have done personally had their girlfriend, sister, wife, etc. been a victim of that. You'd probably get a dozen different answers; bat to the head, jump kick to the balls, baton to the knee caps, taser to the nutsack, pistol whip to the dome, run em over with a car, etc.





> *Cops Investigating Street Fight Involving ex-UFC Star*
> 
> TMZ has learned the Austin Police Department has viewed the tape of the bloody street brawl involving ex-UFC star Roger Huerta ... and have opened an investigation into the incident. More


They've opened an investigation. We'll see where it goes, as there are _numerous_ people supporting him.


----------



## Kreed

Too bad he couldnt try any of those moves against a professional in bellator


----------



## Dakota?

Ivan said:


> I am 100% sure he is faster then me.. maybe playing dead would work.. that would be my only chance.. or to fight him.. nahh that would be a straight way to a grave..
> 
> but what would charlie z do is what i am asking myself.. well nevermind..


Charlie Z would knock him clean out with one of those mean right hooks that he throws from his ass.


----------



## Harbinger

Was the guy yelling to Roger right as the fight started.....was that Karo? It sorta looked and sounded like him.


----------



## UrbanBounca

> *Media Reaction To Roger Huerta's Street Fight Is Appalling*
> _By Ken Foss (Featured Columnist) on August 5, 2010_
> 
> A video was produced yesterday from TMZ showing Roger Huerta in a street fight with a large African-American man, who is shown to have struck a women outside a Texas bar.
> 
> Instead of covering the story, Bloody Elbow's Jonathan Snowden started a cheering section for a man who, allegedly, had just curb-stomped a defenseless man in the middle of an Austin street until members of the mob mercifully pulled him away.
> 
> Later CagePotato and Bloody Elbow's Kid Nate , raised doubts that the man was actually Roger Huerta. However, in a follow-up interview with TMZ, he never hints at the possibility that the footage was fraudulent in anyway, stating "If that was my mom, if that was my sister, my spouse, anyone … I would’ve wanted someone to step in and do something about it.”
> 
> While I support Huerta's motives, I can't support his actions. What Roger did was nothing to herald, and certainly nothing to praise, but rather, rage-fuelled vigilantism.
> 
> While you may not care right now, Roger Huerta's actions could, potentially, have lead to that man's death. Think about that for a minute? What do you think Fox-7 is reporting on yesterday? A hero, or a "UFC" thug who murdered a man in cold blood?
> 
> By congratulating him for a job well done the MMA media has effectively condoned street fighting to the general public.
> 
> I believe it was Gandhi that said “I object to violence because when it appears to do good, the good is only temporary; the evil it does is permanent.”
> 
> I couldn't agree more.


Source

Ken Foss, you can blow it out your ass.


----------



## ESPADA9

Hawndo said:


> Sorry if it has been posted but Shane Carwin was disappointed in Huerta's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think Huerta should be getting support, like he is from other notable UFC characters. Disappointed in Shane Carwin.


If you judge his post off emotion then yea I disagree with Carwin, if you use logic and reason he is right.

Perhaps a kid with no responsibilities can act on emotion a husband and father can't.

It could just as easily end in death, prison, lawsuit, stab wound, gun shot, etc.

Even if the guy deserved to get f*@ked up.


----------



## osmium

Ken Foss is an idiot they aren't condoning street fighting by supporting him no more than he is condoning beating women by not supporting him. They are supporting him taking down an out of control guy who was attacking people. Some people are framing this like it is ******* Lionheart and Huerta is a professional "street fighter". Sometimes things around you go to hell and you have to deal with it quickly.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Anyone else notice the title of this thread rhymes...who wants to add the next verse:

Dana White
on Roger Huerta street fight
Girl got Punched 
no way it was right


----------



## SideWays222

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Anyone else notice the title of this thread rhymes...who wants to add the next verse:
> 
> Dana White
> on Roger Huerta street fight
> Girl got Punched
> no way it was right


Ken Foss is a stupid dike.


----------



## War

Ken Foss is a douche. Bottom f'n line. I'm sick and tired of cowards in this Country hiding behind the law of man when they know right from wrong.

It's real easy to say that you SHOULD know better. Guess what, the dude who clocked that chic in the back of the head, he SHOULD have known better too, right? 

Well he f'n didn't and karma was a b*tch to him. 

And for those people who say what about the poor guy...

Don't start none, won't be none, that's the way I was raised. 

Something tells me that these dudes that aren't defending RH, like that Ken Foss, would let someone hit their old lady and not defend them. "Oh no, the guy is right there, I better call the police instead of defend her honor".

Oh, and real quick, did anyone other than RH defend that girl? No... it took someone who knew he could handle himself because that guy was acting like some crazy pumped up powerful dude. 

All bullies are broke and RH proved it. It doesn't ring bad for MMA and those who try to twist it like it does are the same people who lie to your face and put a bullet in your back. 

my 2.

-Also- What does maybe we should spam email address with the msg mean? Someone neg'd me w/that msg and I don't understand it. Feel free to PM me and explain.


----------



## limba

Nice to see Dana being a rational man.
I think Roger did great.
Every retard that hits a woman like he did...plus, runs away after, is a f***ing coward that needs to be stomped on the head several times.

And yes.
Huerta will definitely be the fan favorite in his next fight!
Ladies gonna love him even more than 'till now. He's gonna get a lot of love. :thumb02:
And respect.


----------



## oordeel

There are no rules in a street fight, there's no ref and probably no one you can trust to watch your back. You get a guy down, you make sure they stay down before you turn your back and walk away ...


----------



## Walter

Ok I got enough feedback, thanks for bearing with me. I'm also glad the big dude payed for what he did, I just feel this could have been handled better.


----------



## Machida Karate

Dude that big ass f****ing retard straight knocks a girl out?!?!?! F THAT! he deserves a bigger beatdown imo!

GO ROGER!


----------



## Ivan

NotDylan said:


> Check out his recent fights on his wiki page
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Huerta





Hawndo said:


> People keep editing it and then it gets taken down, seen like 4 variants already :thumb02:





Mirage445 said:


> lol, I made one, but it's my first time editing Wiki and I fucked up
> 
> 2010-04-08	Win	21–3–1(1)	Austin, TX [Douchebag]	[Vigilante Justice]	KO (Stomps)	1	0:20	Justice is Served



i think i saw someone post a pic of those entries.. can someone tell me where to find it.. thanks


----------



## slugfest

War said:


> Ken Foss is a douche. Bottom f'n line. I'm sick and tired of cowards in this Country hiding behind the law of man when they know right from wrong.
> 
> It's real easy to say that you SHOULD know better. Guess what, the dude who clocked that chic in the back of the head, he SHOULD have known better too, right?
> 
> Well he f'n didn't and karma was a b*tch to him.
> 
> And for those people who say what about the poor guy...
> 
> Don't start none, won't be none, that's the way I was raised.
> 
> Something tells me that these dudes that aren't defending RH, like that Ken Foss, would let someone hit their old lady and not defend them. "Oh no, the guy is right there, I better call the police instead of defend her honor".
> 
> Oh, and real quick, did anyone other than RH defend that girl? No... it took someone who knew he could handle himself because that guy was acting like some crazy pumped up powerful dude.
> 
> All bullies are broke and RH proved it. It doesn't ring bad for MMA and those who try to twist it like it does are the same people who lie to your face and put a bullet in your back.
> 
> my 2.
> 
> -Also- What does maybe we should spam email address with the msg mean? Someone neg'd me w/that msg and I don't understand it. Feel free to PM me and explain.


I totaly agree, well said:thumbsup:


----------



## Hawndo

slugfest said:


> I totaly agree, well said:thumbsup:


Me too, Ken Foss is a dick. I could understand someone taking a stance against Huerta if he made valid points. He made none

I'm way drunk woooooooo!


----------



## Kreed

UrbanBounca said:


> Source
> 
> Ken Foss, you can blow it out your ass.


The only thing i'm appalled at is how white posters predictably turned the whole thing into "yeah huerta got that n word" or "good for huerta he should've killed that blk bastard" and so on..The guy was scum but whats his colour got to do with anything


----------



## js9234

F**k Carwin and his momma's boy ass. He just lost a fan and now I'm an even bigger Huerta fan and hopes Dana welcomes him back to the UFC. Huerta was 100% in the right. The people who say he shouldn't have done anything are the little bitches that turn there eye to everything hoping someone else will step in, then bitch about it. The people who just turn there head and act like they didn't see what happened and the people that say Huerta shouldn't have whooped that ass are just as bad as the loser who hit the girl.


Hawndo said:


> Sorry if it has been posted but Shane Carwin was disappointed in Huerta's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think Huerta should be getting support, like he is from other notable UFC characters. Disappointed in Shane Carwin.


----------



## endersshadow

Kreed said:


> The only thing i'm appalled at is how white posters predictably turned the whole thing into "yeah huerta got that n word" or "good for huerta he should've killed that blk bastard" and so on..The guy was scum but whats his colour got to do with anything


I believe that most people will not show racism in public. However, when given the chance to speak freely without those words being traced back to the speaker, then people will exaggerate their thoughts (internet tough guy). People are probably an average of their outside and inside appearance. There's nothing to justify this claim, but I think most people are racist to some degree.


----------



## Rusty

Aside from a mention of the guy being black I didn't see anything race related:confused05: Go to the Sherdog thread if you're looking for racism.


----------



## Mirage445

Kreed said:


> The only thing i'm appalled at is how *white posters* predictably turned the whole thing into "yeah huerta got that n word" or "good for huerta he should've killed that blk bastard" and so on..The guy was scum but *whats his colour got to do with anything*


Lol. :confused03:


----------



## Kreed

RustyRenegade said:


> *Aside from a mention of the guy being black I didn't see anything race related*:confused05: Go to the Sherdog thread if you're looking for racism.


I'm not talkin about this site sherlock i'm talkin about all over the internet


Mirage445 said:


> Lol. :confused03:


if that could confuse u then u are a halfwit


----------



## Mirage445

Kreed said:


> I'm not talkin about this site sherlock i'm talkin about all over the internet if that could confuse u then u are a halfwit


Sorry, this forum is lacking a hypocrite smiley.


----------



## Rusty

Kreed said:


> I'm not talkin about this site sherlock i'm talkin about all over the internet if that could confuse u then u are a halfwit


That's Inspector Sherlock to you.


----------



## Kreed

Mirage445 said:


> Sorry, this forum is lacking a hypocrite smiley.


you clearly dont have a grasp on the argument at hand which is obviously why you are steering it down this flimsy route

Good luck with that


----------



## Mirage445

Kreed said:


> you clearly dont have a grasp on the argument at hand which is obviously why you are steering it down this flimsy route
> 
> Good luck with that


Good luck with the whole 'White posters are racist' thing. :thumb02:


----------



## TheRealDeal

I couldn't remember ow long it was, I was just guesing haha, my bad man.

And yeah that is very true.


----------



## kantowrestler

The dude was probably one of those drunks that acts like a plain dick when he is drunk!:thumbsdown:


----------



## js9234

You sure about that? MMA is still pretty new. Did they actually make that law? I've trained/train in MMA and I'm FAR from a deadly weapon lol


TheRealDeal said:


> This is a double edged sword. The guy had it coming to him for laying his hands on a woman. But Roger is a trained mix martial artist.
> 
> Remember the Mayhem incident? He simply punched a guy in a bar and went to jail for like 6 months?
> 
> Roger bloodied the guy (so he had to go to the hospital) this means that he will most likely end up in jail as *being trained in mixed martial arts is under law assault with a deadly weapon*.


----------



## kantowrestler

I thought it was if a guy has signed a contract with an MMA promotion then its assault with a deadly weapon!:confused02:


----------



## rockybalboa25

kantowrestler said:


> I thought it was if a guy has signed a contract with an MMA promotion then its assault with a deadly weapon!:confused02:


First of all it has nothing to do with a contract. Secondly if you have extra training (military, martial arts, boxing), you can be charged and sentenced more harshly. Regardless I think it will get swept under the rug.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah especially considering why he was fighting the guy in teh first place!:thumbsup:


----------



## BrutalKO

...That was chaos! If you hit a woman, you're a serious wuss. Couldn't see the fight but that dude was face down and a bloody mess. Roger is only a lightweight and smoked that big dude! Too cool.:thumbsup: I'm guessing Huerta took him down and dropped bombs on his face...lol! Dang- dude got what he deserved. Right on Roger...


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah I'm sure Roger will get aquited or soemthing!:thumbsup:


----------



## marcthegame

*Former NFL Player and Atlanta Falcon allegedly identified as Roger Huerta Opponent*

Earlier this week, a video surfaced which showed former UFC lightweight fighter Roger Huerta in a street fight with a man outside of a Texas night club. Huerta began to argue with the man after he decided to sucker punch a women from behind, who was in the middle of another separate fight outside of the club.

Huerta had nothing to do with the initial brawl, but got into the man’s face after seeing the women knocked out. Huerta asked the man “did you just hit that women?” The man allegedly responded by saying “So, what if I did?” According to Huerta, he began taking off his shirt and challenging him to fight and took off his shirt. From this moment on we were unable to see what transpired next, because the man who hit the women ran away. When the camera did catch up to Huerta, he was head stomping the man on the side walk, as he laid unconscious.

Since the incident, no charges have been filed and Texas police are waiting to review the video before formally charging anyone involved in the incident. In the days following the incident, we discovered that the man Huerta stomped out, was rushed to a local area hospital. His name was not released by police at the time and his identity remained unknown.

Now it appears the man has been identified by *TMZ.com* as former Texas Longhorn product Rashad Bobino, a professional Football player and undrafted former Atlanta Falcon. Bobino was released by the Falcons last year and never saw action on the field.

Texas police have not confirmed or denied Bobino as Huerta’s opponent in the street fight, because their investigation is still ongoing. We do expect they will file charges on someone in the near future, after the altercation has made national headlines over the course of the past week.

We just all hope they do not file charges on Huerta, who appeared to be doing the right thing at the wrong time.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Well its safe to say that if it was Bobino, his career is well and truly done.

I guess the file against Huerta relies on if it was him who stomped on the guy. I cant see clearly in the video, but who knows what video experts and their technology can unveil. I seen the pictures that TMZ put up showing the tattoo on the guys back (implying it was Huerta) but that could very easily have been photoshopped.

Regardless, Huerta will receive a whole lot of love, and no doubt a ton of support should he be charged.

Probably should have been posted in General MMA, since its nothing to do with the UFC


----------



## mohammadmoofty

the world is just f**ked if huerta gets any charges put against him.


----------



## DonRifle

If Huerta stomped on a guys head when he was unconscious then he should be put away for a few months. Thats some bad sh**, could easily have killed the guy. Why couldn't he just knock him out? No cred in my mind for stomping on an unconscious guys head...


----------



## lvkyle

DonRifle said:


> If Huerta stomped on a guys head when he was unconscious then he should be put away for a few months. Thats some bad sh**, could easily have killed the guy. Why couldn't he just knock him out? No cred in my mind for stomping on an unconscious guys head...


ohh poor unconscious guys head. Well now hopefully more former NFL ATHLETES will choose not to sucker punch a girl which can kill her for fear of getting their head stomped in.

Huerta could of easily put the guy in a choke/ stabbed him/ shot him, kept stomping his head if he really wanted to kill him. The guy prob had 50+ lbs on Roger. Maybe the guy was reaching for a knife that his buddy LATER HID, it was dark after all. 


Sounds like to me he was just making sure the crazy lunatic criminal was out. Lets see we have a HUGE NFL ATHLETE going around skull crushing innocent girls... and you are ready to throw the hammer at a guy for making sure he is no longer a threat ??? LOL??

If this is the case we need to lock people like you up for a few months, or years, because your smug line of thinking is the reason human beings are failing in this world.

Evil was punished imo, no one died, praise the lord....


----------



## The Lone Wolf

DonRifle said:


> If Huerta stomped on a guys head when he was unconscious then he should be put away for a few months. Thats some bad sh**, could easily have killed the guy. Why couldn't he just knock him out? No cred in my mind for stomping on an unconscious guys head...


Anything short of killing the mofo is all good in my books. Huerta shoulda taken his arm home with him so the jerk couldnt hit a woman again


----------



## DonRifle

lvkyle said:


> ohh poor unconscious guys head. Well now hopefully more former NFL ATHLETES will choose not to sucker punch a girl which can kill her for fear of getting their head stomped in.
> 
> Huerta could of easily put the guy in a choke/ stabbed him/ shot him, kept stomping his head if he really wanted to kill him. The guy prob had 50+ lbs on Roger. Maybe the guy was reaching for a knife that his buddy LATER HID, it was dark after all.
> 
> 
> Sounds like to me he was just making sure the crazy lunatic criminal was out. Lets see we have a HUGE NFL ATHLETE going around skull crushing innocent girls... and you are ready to throw the hammer at a guy for making sure he is no longer a threat ??? LOL??
> 
> If this is the case we need to lock people like you up for a few months, or years, because your smug line of thinking is the reason human beings are failing in this world.
> 
> Evil was punished imo, no one died, praise the lord....


The guy deserved a beating, but if you think stomping on an unconscious guys heads on the ground is cool then you are just a low quality individual. Do you think Roger Huerta can represent a sport if hes doing that? And Im not being smug about anything. Huerta is a professional fighter and should have a bit of respect for himself and his profession, because if anyone of any sort of authority reads that a ufc fighter did that they are going to send a lot of hate and scepticism towards the ufc and MMA. 
Its funny you say 'human beings are failing in this world' so by that you mean if we were all allowed to beat people to death on the street when they did something wrong, the world would be a better place. Glad your not in politics :sarcastic12:


----------



## IllegalLegKick

Nobody thinks it was to far to stomp on a guys head after he was unconscious on the ground ??? Now I wouldn't say anything if Huerta gave this guy a good beating. But stomping somebodies face especially while they are unconscious is just to far, unless this guy tried to kill someone and Huerta was fighting for his life....


----------



## yourtenderloins

The guy deserved to get his head stomped in. 225 lb+ former linebacker punches a girl in the face from behind knocking her out. She could have went down, smashed her skull on the street and died too. Then the guy challenges Huerta and gets f-ed up. Never would have happened if he didn't throw the first punch. I have no sympathy for the guy, even if Huerta killed him, it would have been warranted. Dude is a pos and I doubt this is the first, only, or last time he does something as disgusting as laying out a chick.


----------



## AmdM

I don´t think you guys feel how disgusting it is to KO a girl.

It´s a speechless disgusting cowardly inhuman thing to do, if i saw that i would be so anger, that yes, i would probably stomp the guy in the head if he was incounscious on the ground.


----------



## UrbanBounca

mohammadmoofty said:


> the world is just f**ked if huerta gets any charges put against him.


He probably will get charged, but it'll most likely be thrown out in court. You can't fight on the street, no matter the reason for it. For the record, I agree with what he did, but like I said, 'street justice' isn't legal.


----------



## Drogo

mohammadmoofty said:


> the world is just f**ked if huerta gets any charges put against him.


Absolute 100% certain that Huerta will be charged. If he had beat the guy up, ko'd him and walked away all would be well. Stomping the guy unconsious on the ground guaruntees he will be charged and convicted, the only question is: which charge and will he do any jail time?

You can use reasonable force to defend yourself or to detain someone who has committed certain crimes. No rational person's definition of "reasonable" is going to include stomping someone on the ground who is already out. 

As long as Huerta has no previous record and the guy has no permanent injury then Roger will just get convicted of some kind of lesser assault charge and do no time. If the guy is seriously hurt then Roger could be in real trouble if he ends up staring down an aggravated assault charge.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Drogo said:


> Absolute 100% certain that Huerta will be charged. If he had beat the guy up, ko'd him and walked away all would be well. *Stomping the guy unconsious* on the ground guaruntees he will be charged and convicted, the only question is: which charge and will he do any jail time?


Can you prove it was Roger? I have proof that it wasn't.


----------



## Thelegend

UrbanBounca said:


> Can you prove it was Roger? * I have proof that it wasn't.*


id like to see that please. witness account maybe?


----------



## Hawndo

DonRifle said:


> The guy deserved a beating, but if you think stomping on an unconscious guys heads on the ground is cool then you are just a low quality individual. Do you think Roger Huerta can represent a sport if hes doing that? And Im not being smug about anything. Huerta is a professional fighter and should have a bit of respect for himself and his profession, because if anyone of any sort of authority reads that a ufc fighter did that they are going to send a lot of hate and scepticism towards the ufc and MMA.
> Its funny you say 'human beings are failing in this world' so by that you mean if we were all allowed to beat people to death on the street when they did something wrong, the world would be a better place. Glad your not in politics :sarcastic12:


I actually can't beleive you think this, what if that was your sister, mother or cousin that got blindsided from a 250+ lbs linebacker?

If he done that to my wee sister, in the unlikely event I managed to KO him one stomp to the head is the least of his worries.

How about showing some contempt for the women beater, his actions and how he represented his sport?

If one less women doesn't get him from this douche because of this, Huerta should get a medal. He probably will but I hope he doesn't get charged.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Thelegend said:


> id like to see that please. witness account maybe?


Roger Huerta was seen removing his shirt *before* the fight even started. Plus, he was seen *after* the fight, still without a shirt. The man that stomped him was wearing a shirt.










Source


----------



## Thelegend

Hawndo said:


> I actually can't beleive you think this, *what if that was your sister, mother or cousin that got blindsided* from a 250+ lbs linebacker?
> 
> If he done that to my wee sister, in the unlikely event I managed to KO him one stomp to the head is the least of his worries.
> 
> How about showing some contempt for the women beater, his actions and how he represented his sport?
> 
> If one less women doesn't get him from this douche because of this, Huerta should get a medal. He probably will but I hope he doesn't get charged.


its funny, anyone who disagrees in the slightest with what huerta did somehow has no contempt for the woman. WOW, its like if you believe one you cant believe the other.:confused03:

also the reason MMA is not legal in all states is because there are still people who believe someone will see MMA and try it in the streets. Thats what my congressman believes and that's why i cant see any fights live as of yet. this thing, whether right or wrong does not help in the slightest.

^Urban- i cant tell anything from that pic, i could be a tattoo on the shoulder or a shirt. why the heck with all this tech do we only get such a grainy piece of c**p vid? Ill hold judgment for now, but i still don't believe that pic is good enough to say anything for sure.


----------



## Drogo

UrbanBounca said:


> Can you prove it was Roger? I have proof that it wasn't.


I thought there was a video of him and multiple witnesses, that seems like compelling evidence. If it wasn't him then change "Huerta" to "whoever stomped the guy". It doesn't matter how much we approve of what Huerta did (I'm fine with it and I'd probably do the same thing, or I hope I would) but he's getting convicted. 

I don't understand your "proof", that guy looks shirtless in your pic.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Drogo said:


> I thought there was a video of him and multiple witnesses, that seems like compelling evidence. If it wasn't him then change "Huerta" to "whoever stomped the guy". It doesn't matter how much we approve of what Huerta did (I'm fine with it and I'd probably do the same thing, or I hope I would) but he's getting convicted.
> 
> I don't understand your "proof", that guy looks shirtless in your pic.


You can't see that 'white thing' hanging off of him? You can also check out the source I left.

After seeing all that, I'm a firm believer that while Huerta KO'd the guy, he didn't stomp him.


----------



## DonRifle

Hawndo said:


> I actually can't beleive you think this, what if that was your sister, mother or cousin that got blindsided from a 250+ lbs linebacker?
> 
> If he done that to my wee sister, in the unlikely event I managed to KO him one stomp to the head is the least of his worries.
> 
> How about showing some contempt for the women beater, his actions and how he represented his sport?
> 
> If one less women doesn't get him from this douche because of this, Huerta should get a medal. He probably will but I hope he doesn't get charged.


Your the one who neg repped me saying "Your the reason people go to jail?" Thats good man. I thought the scots were at least reasonably intelligent. You must be a rangers fan. So where do you draw the line of stomping an unconscious guys head in the ground? What crimes are bad enough for that to be ok? And some random guy in the street to take his own justice? 
Huerta assaulted with intent to kill and is obvious from the photo. Theres a reason you cant do that in MMA.
How the guy has fallen from his sports illustrated front page. He will never get that kind of publicity again because he has just ruined his career and no self respecting business will be associated with him again.

He will get charged and he will go to jail. Because thats the way the world works. And if you think thats its alright what he did, then you dont live in any sort of reality. If you think its bad sending people to jail for trying to kill others on the street, would you prefer we live in a society where there is no law? Do you think that would work? Vigilanty justice for all


Or course if it was my mother Id want to hurt the guy but it wasnt huertas mother was it? Some chick in the street? Are you going to kill for some chick in the street? No way man would I kill someone because he attacked a stranger. Its not my problem, Im not walker texas ranger. I would surely knock the guy out if I could. But lets get real, someone is unconscious on the ground, and you stomp on his head it is attempted murder. Ive no desire to murder anyone.


----------



## JMONEY

Yes, dude deserved to get his head stomped

Yes, it is SERIOUSLY f*cking illegal to head stomp

Yes, charges probably will be sought against stomper

Yes, people have gotten charges for more justifiable, yet illegal actions in the past

Yes, that is the society in which we live

No, this should not be new to anyone

Yes, the video quality sucked so bad I almost wish I hadn't watched it


----------



## kantowrestler

If Huerta gets hit for fighting this guy then the guy should get hit for sucker punching the girl!:thumbsdown:


----------



## UrbanBounca

DonRifle said:


> Your the one who neg repped me saying "Your the reason people go to jail?" Thats good man. I thought the scots were at least reasonably intelligent. You must be a rangers fan. So where do you draw the line of stomping an unconscious guys head in the ground? What crimes are bad enough for that to be ok? And some random guy in the street to take his own justice?
> Huerta assaulted with intent to kill and is obvious from the photo. Theres a reason you cant do that in MMA.
> How the guy has fallen from his sports illustrated front page. He will never get that kind of publicity again because he has just ruined his career and no self respecting business will be associated with him again.
> 
> He will get charged and he will go to jail. Because thats the way the world works. And if you think thats its alright what he did, then you dont live in any sort of reality. If you think its bad sending people to jail for trying to kill others on the street, would you prefer we live in a society where there is no law? Do you think that would work? Vigilanty justice for all
> 
> 
> Or course if it was my mother Id want to hurt the guy but it wasnt huertas mother was it? Some chick in the street? Are you going to kill for some chick in the street? No way man would I kill someone because he attacked a stranger. Its not my problem, Im not walker texas ranger. I would surely knock the guy out if I could. But lets get real, someone is unconscious on the ground, and you stomp on his head it is attempted murder. Ive no desire to murder anyone.


What in the hell are you talking about? Huerta assaulted him with the intent to kill? Would you look at the sources I've posted *proving* that it wasn't Huerta stomping him? Not to mention, according to Huerta, the man swung on him first, and if that is the case, there will be plenty of people to prove it.

You keep making your assumptions, and coming to your own conclusion, when you haven't seen or heard much of anything.

*Source​*


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah Huerta is the type of guy who would only fight someone on the street if he had a reason to. If the guy swung on him there would be two reasons, the first being that the jackass hit a woman!:thumbsdown:


----------



## DonRifle

UrbanBounca said:


> What in the hell are you talking about? Huerta assaulted him with the intent to kill? Would you look at the sources I've posted *proving* that it wasn't Huerta stomping him? Not to mention, according to Huerta, the man swung on him first, and if that is the case, there will be plenty of people to prove it.
> 
> You keep making your assumptions, and coming to your own conclusion, when you haven't seen or heard much of anything.
> 
> *Source​*


sorry I just looked at the photo and thought it was huerta!! The day tmz gets shut down will be a good one


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah they just run take something and run with it!


----------



## Drogo

kantowrestler said:


> If Huerta gets hit for fighting this guy then the guy should get hit for sucker punching the girl!:thumbsdown:


Whoever was stomping the guy, Huerta or someone else, will get charged and convicted. Of course the guy who hit the girl is getting charged and convicted as well. I only posted because I still see a lot of people saying they hope the stomper doesn't get charged and I wanted to point out that he absolutely will be.

Urbanbounca, I honestly can't tell from that pic if the guy is shirtless or not. It is very grainy. I have no trouble believing it wasn't Huerta stomping the guy.


----------



## kantowrestler

From the looks of it I'd say the stomper has a tang top on!:thumbsup:


----------



## ninja69

Well let me start by saying good for Huerta for sticking up for that woman and knocking that dude TFO. 

Now I am not convinced that it was Huerta that stomped the guy. First off Huerta never said he stomped the guy, all he has admitted to was knocking the guy out. The video you really can't tell who stomped him. If you watch, after the guy is knocked out, around the 1:35-1:36 min mark you can see multiple people with out shirts on. (One i think might be Huerta on the left) there is another guy in the middle of the screen right around that time without his shirt on. 

Now if any charges are going to be filed against Huerta, this is where its gonna get him. The guy ran away and Huerta chased him down. The CA or DA is gonna look at that after the police do all their paper work. The fact that the guy ran away means the fight is over. Huerta continued it by chasing the guy down. All the CA or DA (depending on which charges if any are filled) will just say at that point Huerta wasn't in defense of a third party or himself. 

Now if the guy refuses to press charges then guess what no charges will be filled (with maybe the exception of DOC fighting which is like a speeding ticket in the state of Texas class C misdemeanor, and this is what i hope he get if anything) Now if the guy does press charges the Assault Charges can be from anywhere from Class A to Felony depending on the Bodily injury. 

I hope the woman comes forward and presses charges against the guy so he can get hammered. 

Another thing Huerta has got going for him is that it happened in Austin (the most liberal city in the State of Texas). Hopefully the grandjury will NO Bill Huerta and that will be that.


----------



## yourtenderloins

DonRifle said:


> Your the one who neg repped me saying "Your the reason people go to jail?" Thats good man. I thought the scots were at least reasonably intelligent. You must be a rangers fan. So where do you draw the line of stomping an unconscious guys head in the ground? *What crimes are bad enough for that to be ok?* And some random guy in the street to take his own justice?
> Huerta assaulted with intent to kill and is obvious from the photo. Theres a reason you cant do that in MMA.
> How the guy has fallen from his sports illustrated front page. He will never get that kind of publicity again because he has just ruined his career and no self respecting business will be associated with him again.


Blindsiding a woman half your size with a ko punch is a crime bad enough to deserve getting your head stomped in.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, unfortunate our society doesn't see it that way!


----------



## Composure

*Hats off to Roger Huerta*






I would've done the same thing. Any man who hits a woman deserves an ass kicking.

sorry if repost


----------



## LizaG

Whoop!!! Awesome stuff  thanks for posting!


----------



## Composure

LizaG said:


> Whoop!!! Awesome stuff  thanks for posting!


You're welcome!


----------



## RaisingCajun

Can you say law suit?


----------



## Composure

My bad guys, didn't know it was already posted. Thanks for moving it to this thread whoever did.


----------

